# Figures for Chariot, Space Pod, Flying Sub, etc.



## Carson Dyle

Forgive me if this has been discussed elsewhere on this forum, but there would seem to be golden opportunity here for a series of aftermarket figures to go with Moebius' Irwin Allen vehicles. Has anyone heard of anything like this being in the works?


----------



## Opus Penguin

I certainly would like some figures of the Robinsons in their parkas for the Chariot, or space suit in the Pod.


----------



## John P

Ya know what would go good with the pod? John Robinson in the jet backpack.


----------



## toyroy

I'd like to see the bloop go for a joy ride in the pod. :drunk:


----------



## toyroy

And, Smith run over by the chariot. A few times.


----------



## Y3a

Smith flattened under landing gear footpad!


----------



## gareee

The pod looks in scale with the smaller articulated Gi joe figures...maybe custom fodder?


----------



## Lee Staton

toyroy said:


> And, Smith run over by the chariot. A few times.


I've always envisioned a "scene we'd like to see" as:

After one too many times of trying to sell the Robinsons to any aliens that come along in exchange for a ticket back to Earth, John and Don each grab one of Dr. Smith's arms and coerce him into talking a trip with them in the chariot. As Smith's being pulled away, looking back furtively over his shoulder, Will wonders what is going on as the robot snickers quietly. 

Later that day, when John and Don return, they are carrying Smith's parka and boots and relate the sad tale of how a big monster killed and ate poor Smith. John and Maureen, and Don and Judy, exchange knowing looks, as Penny and Will are left to wonder...​Lee

P.S. - I'd LOVE figures, too!


----------



## drewid142

so are there any good drawings of the Jet pack that was used? I've downloaded a bunch of pics but all from the front side angle and leaving much of it undefined... does anyone out there have good reference on the Jetpack?


----------



## gareee

Google: 5th link

http://cgi.ebay.com/BELL-AEROSPACE-...224632QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0806040916r31911

another diagram here:

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/design/q0093.shtml


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Garee! Anyone else? Screengrabs of the actual Pack would be greatly appreciated...

working on John RObinson in Jetpack at 1/24th!


----------



## jbond

OT--some 1/24 scale figures for Randy Cooper's Galileo Shuttlecraft wouldn't be bad either...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Sign me up for figures as well and remember, The Robot used the pod

How he got in and out is anybody's guess
Musta used Dalek tech.


----------



## gareee

I just hope the robot that comes with the chariot fits in the pod in the proper scale.

IMHO, they should have included the robot with the pod, and not the chariot.. I'm, guessing the tooling costs were already higher for the chariot to begin with.


----------



## drewid142

I was hoping someone would post a few screengrabs of the jetpack... ok... so I'm ordering the series on DVD to do the grabs myself... before I hit the buy button... is season 1 to 3 the complete series? was there a season 4? I think the jetpack may have been late in the series... so this might be very important. I can't afford to spend 130 bucks and not get the jetpack images I need. Any help appreciated.

specifically... I can find any rear views of the jetpack as used in the series... I have rear view of jetpack design... but they may have dolled it up for the show... alos missing any shots of the right side of the jetpack.


----------



## drewid142

*working...*

will flesh out jacket and clothing in hand sculpting... still need some detail shots to finish it up. Any help appreciated!

also planning alternate leg parts for flying and standing (standing shown here)

and I'm fixing things like the wrong pants leg and such right now...


----------



## flyingfrets

The jet pack was used mostly in the first season, and the very early episodes at that.

Not much in terms of color shots, but there's some footage in the DVD "extras," as well as the Season 2 opening episode "BLAST OFF INTO SPACE" (specifically where John rescues Will & Smith from a living statue).

Do a search for BELL ROCKET BELT or BELL JET PACK online. You'll get quite a few hits. The Wiki has a diagram and there's a fair number of photos out there too. How much the real article varied from the version used in the show is anybody's guess, but there's quite a bit of reference material available if you know where to look.


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Frets! Yeah... I've got a bunch of Bell Jet Pack stuff... but I'm wondering how accurate the doohickies on the back are to the on-screen pack... that's why I wanted to get grabs.


----------



## gareee

The jetpack was featured as early as in the first 3 episodes, but in later episodes, or course you also have color rather then black and white.

The episode guide is here, and yes there are only 3 seasons.

http://www.tv.com/lost-in-space/show/2099/episode.html

I DO have an extra copy of season 3 volume 1, and would be wiling to sell it to you cheaper then retail if you like. (the Wife bought me duplicate copies of it for Christmas last year, so it's unwatched even. (Though she took off the stupid shrink wrap, because she didn't want me to see the price, and then I couldn't return it.)

Been meaning to ebay it, but this could work out for us both. Just LMK.


----------



## djnick66

Carson Dyle said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed elsewhere on this forum, but there would seem to be golden opportunity here for a series of aftermarket figures to go with Moebius' Irwin Allen vehicles. Has anyone heard of anything like this being in the works?


Oddly, Jimmy Flintstone, who makes a large resin figure of Judy to go with the Aurora Lost in Space Robot has a 1/25 figure that would work for her. Its JF92 "Miss Speed Shift". She's got the big hair, and is wearing a short dress with long sleeve top, and go go boots. You could rework the collar area a bit, but she's about 98% of the way there. The post would work with the robot too, sort of like the big JF figure with her holding onto or hanging onto him. You might be albe to rework other JF figures. He has a couple of standing race car drivers in 1960s silver flame suits that look like the silver flight suits from the show.


----------



## drewid142

So what would the ideal set of Robinsons in 1/24 be?

John Robinson in Jetpack (Flying and standing)
...who would be with him in that set if anyone?

Whole family in Parkas seated in Chariot
Whole family in Parkas in action around chariot... with a few LIS gadgets

Pod set... who would you want in such a set... piloting? passenger?

Whole family in silver suits posed as for a picture?


----------



## toyroy

Has anyone done the Robinsons in their regular outfits? I think THAT would be cool. The space suits were worn mostly aboard ship, and the parkas were also more rarely worn.
But then, you've still got three different outfits to choose from...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
John with jetpack with optional Penny and Bloop. Didn't they hitch a ride once?

Penny ran after bloop and John had to fly out and rescue them.

A parka set would be cool (pun intended)
a "civvies" set with optional weather station. 

Don and Judy "fixin' the chariot" (not what I meant...shame on you) 

Pod?
Definately Will, Smith and Robot (not Will Smith, but Will AND Smith)


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Lou!

Hitch a ride... OH! So that's what is sticking out from behind Penny in this pic! She is actually strapped onto the back and seated on some kind of fold down saddle!

Tooo cool! I'm going to make an optional Penny and Bloop riding on the back!


----------



## GKvfx

What scale is the small Masudaya LIS Robot? The windup one?

Gene


----------



## gareee

The chariot already comes with a robot, if memory serves...


----------



## gaetan

Hello Gene 

At 4.5 in. for a robot of 6.5 feet, the Matsudaya robot would be around 1/18 scale. Needless to say the overall proportions are really great, a lot more on target than the Aurora one.....

Gaétan


----------



## djnick66

Just dont make that retarded Debbie the Bloop... even as a kid I thought to myself, dang its a chimp with a fur diaper and micky mouse ears...


----------



## Dave Metzner

I'm pretty certain that there are resin figures in the works for these kits. 
I know of at least one web retailer who has figures being done right now. I don't know how soon his figures will be announced.

Moebius Models has no plans to do figures for these kits as injection molded styrene kits.

Dave


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Nah, Keep the bloop! You can make the dream diorama where the Robinson's are forced to eat her when the provisions run out.

Imagine Debbie being slowly roasted over a turning spit while Will plays campfire songs on the Gee-tar.

Oh,
and I forgot to mention with the weather station, include the drilling rig they always used in their endless search for deutronium.


----------



## Seaview

Actually, I wouldn't mind having Debbie the Bloop; I'd paint her up and mail her to my ex (who has the same name). :tongue:


----------



## Opus Penguin

Seaview said:


> Actually, I wouldn't mind having Debbie the Bloop; I'd paint her up and mail her to my ex (who has the same name). :tongue:


Ummmm .... is her name Debbie or Bloop?


----------



## gareee

Debbie is her name, and her animal type is a Bloop, named by the sounds she made.

So Debbie the Bloop is correct.


----------



## gojira61

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Imagine Debbie being slowly roasted over a turning spit while Will plays campfire songs on the Gee-tar.


OK, I just spit my pop all over the keyboard....

Man, that's funny stuff. :lol:


----------



## toyroy

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ...the drilling rig they always used in their endless search for deutronium.


This is something that would be good to provide with a Jupiter 2 kit.


----------



## trekman

Yeah, a 1/24 scale jupiter 2/w figures equals. A huge hyperscale dinorama!!!!!


----------



## John P

gojira61 said:


> OK, I just spit my pop all over the keyboard....


And I just popped my spit!


----------



## xsavoie

Figures of aliens they encountered in the same scale would be great.Someone must be making these after market figures as we speak.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Rob-by, Rob-by, Rob-by

say it with me


----------



## TOS Maniac

Drew, all of the jetpack flying scenes were filmed for the pilot episode. The jetpack showed up in the 1st season in "there were giants in the earth", "invaders from the fifth dimension"
the flying footage, shot in color, was re-used in the 2nd season opener "blast off into space" and it was seen again in the 3rd season final episode "junkyard in space"


----------



## TOS Maniac

btw - the pilot episode is included in the 1st season set. so if you buy all 3 seasons (there was no 4th LIS season) you'll have it all.
T


----------



## toyroy

xsavoie said:


> Figures of aliens they encountered in the same scale would be great.Someone must be making these after market figures as we speak.


If not I'll make a cyclops out of a tickle-me-Elmo.


----------



## toyroy

TOS Maniac said:


> Drew, all of the jetpack flying scenes were filmed for the pilot episode...


Didn't know that, but I did know the scene where Penny and Debbie rode the back of John's jetpack was shown in "No Place to Hide".


----------



## drewid142

toyroy said:


> Didn't know that, but I did know the scene where Penny and Debbie rode the back of John's jetpack was shown in "No Place to Hide".


I could have used that little bit of knowledge... it took me quite a while to find it... but I did a number of screen grabs and fixed up my jetpack to be screen accurate!


----------



## flyingfrets

As I remember, there's a sequence in "BLAST OFF INTO SPACE" where John has just landed and fires his laser pistol at the creature attacking the Chariot. It's quick, but there's a pretty clear shot of the John & the jet pack from the back...and it's in color too (if that helps).


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Frets! ...but there's a whole sequence when John is looking for Penny shot from behind him where you get a perfectly clear look at the back of the pack!


----------



## drewid142

...and here it is!

I even modeled the bicycle seat!

I will have images of the model next week... and some news! 1/350 Proteus and 1/96 Atlas parts are to the caster for final... 1/72 Proteus is coming soon... I am working on PE parts and decals now and should actually ship real model kits very soon! Sorry again for the loooong delays... but work got in the way!


----------



## starmanmm

Late to the party... but the jet pack and drilling equipment sounds like a great idea for both the Pod and Chariot.

I'm in if either becomes available.


----------



## jbond

Don't forget my "research assistance" Proteus!  And I'll definitely get the 1/72 version...


----------



## toyroy

toyroy said:


> Didn't know that, but I did know the scene where Penny and Debbie rode the back of John's jetpack was shown in "No Place to Hide".





drewid142 said:


> I could have used that little bit of knowledge... it took me quite a while to find it... but I did a number of screen grabs and fixed up my jetpack to be screen accurate!


Sorry Dwewid,
I could have told you that from memory. I have a not-yet-installed VIVO card, but any caps I could make would be from VHS.

I thought you and John were kidding about the jetpack in connection with the pod. Seems redundant to me- like wanting the parajets with the pod... Anyway, best wishes on your project.


----------



## Ignatz

Sharkit makes 2 kits of the Bell Rocket Belt, unfortunately, one is 1/12 scale and the other is 1/35 scale. I might get the larger one at any rate. Renaud makes some pretty nice models.


----------



## drewid142

I haved pushed 2 projects ahead of all others in light of the new release fo the 1/24 LIS kits... I will be shipping 1/24 John Robinson in Jetpack and 1/24 Robby Robot (good idea Lou!) very soon... along with final release of 1/350 Proteus and 1/96 Mercury Atlas... real final parts are in casting phase except for one more revision to fix windows problems on 350 Proteus... then will release the super sweet 1/72 Proteus finally! I am missing Wonderfest due to the rediculous amount of money I have spent on rapid prototyping in the last 4 weeks, but I ma not comprimising on quality on these kits!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Sounds like some good stuff! Just post a link or e-mail addy and let us know how much these will cost!

Good luck with the projects!

MMM


----------



## starmanmm

Cool... looking forward to hearing about this.


----------



## Seaview

Drew,
If you advertise them through your homepage, we'll keep an eye out for the announcement. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

drewid142 said:


> I haved pushed 2 projects ahead of all others in light of the new release fo the 1/24 LIS kits... I will be shipping 1/24 John Robinson in Jetpack and 1/24 Robby Robot (good idea Lou!) very soon... along with final release of 1/350 Proteus and 1/96 Mercury Atlas... real final parts are in casting phase except for one more revision to fix windows problems on 350 Proteus... then will release the super sweet 1/72 Proteus finally! I am missing Wonderfest due to the rediculous amount of money I have spent on rapid prototyping in the last 4 weeks, but I ma not comprimising on quality on these kits!


 
Very Interesting news Sir:thumbsup:

Love the Idea of the 1/350 Proteus. I am looking forward to hearing more.....


----------



## drewid142

almost finished!

I hope to post images of parts... but stuck on work next week... early the following week I will post images of actual masters for this cool little kit! You can, of course, build it without Penny and Debbie the Bloop if you choose!

Clothing details ... specifically the hooded coats... will be added with putty and sculpting... I have a number of little figures I will be working on over the next few weeks including a few favors for someone else that I have owed for quite some time.

I will also do a set of figures to go inside the Space Pod kit... I know a lot of you really want to spruce that thing up a bit!


----------



## starmanmm

I thought the ears on the monkey was more pointed?


----------



## drewid142

yeah? ... not really finished yet... I will look for better reference on him while I finish up the Penny figure and the folding seat parts...

kind of need to give him some more bulk on the top of the head based on pics I've got... and maybe bulk up his tooshie... the infamous fury diaper, y'know.


----------



## drewid142

Starmanmm... how right you were! I went back and watched Island in the sky... I overcame some suspension of disbelief issues... watching it all the way through... and studied Bloop's ears... much pointier... and much more bulk on top of head... obviously to accomodate the "hat" that held the ears on the little chimp. I went ahead and fixed it last night... leaving some work to be done with knives, putty, and other traditional techniques. Thanks for "pointing" that out!


----------



## starmanmm

Glad to be of some help to someone on this site!!


----------



## Krel

I never did think that those were ears on Debbie, I always assumed that they were horns, kind of like a giraffe has, but fur covered.

David.


----------



## GKvfx

I just saw the real rocket belt at the Smithsonian today. Took about 10 pictures. Will post when I get a chance.

Gene


----------



## GKvfx

Here are some thumbnails. I'll post better ones when I get back from WonderFest. It was in a case, the flash was washing out the suit, and the Smithsonian doesn't allow tripods, so we'll just have to work with what we got.

Enjoy,

Gene


----------



## veedubb67

LOL - It looks like they slapped a fire extinguisher to his back! :tongue:


----------



## starmanmm

I think you just gave away a military secrete!!


----------



## toyroy

Something said here called my attention to the Basic Fun talking keychain Robot. He's 3 1/2 in. tall, which should be about right for 1/24 scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMC-12

drewid142 said:


> I will be shipping 1/24 John Robinson in Jetpack and 1/24 Robby Robot !


Count Me Verrrrrrrrry Interested in the Robby Kit and the John Robinson Flight Pack 


*Cameron*


PS you know we gota recreate the *War of the Robots *


----------



## drewid142

HAHAHA!

Parts are in casters hands... but re-doing the jetpack (detail fix), penny's legs (moldLock), and the woman in Robbys Hands (Moldlock). Should post images the week after next!


----------



## rondenning

See if these images help:
http://www.scifimetropolis.com/Jet Pack Prototype/thumbs/index.htm
This is my first post here so hope the link works.
Please do not pay $130.00 for the Dvd's, you can find them on ebay ALOT cheaper, new and unopened! There are only 3 seasons, but they hose you with the DVD's by giving you the First season complete, then they break seasons 2 and 3 into "volume one, and volume two"!
Here is an ebay auction for the whole 3 season's new unopened, ends in 10 hrs tho., and is currently at $60.00 :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lost-in-Space-S...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hope the link works!(just searched ebay for Lost in Space DVD's)
ENJOY
Ron


----------



## rondenning

I would love to see a set of the Robinson figures in 1/24 to go with the Pod and Chariot also!!!!
1/24 scale sitting, and standing in their Parka's, and also sitting and standing in their regular 2nd and 3rd season clothes, and also in their silver spacesuits(with a couple space-helmets to fit as an option!), along with 1/24 scale pistols, and rifles.
Heck, why not add the drill-rig, hydroponic tables, and weather station, force-field generator, and other equipment!!
Is the Lunar Models Space Family #4 (for their 24" Jupiter 2) in 1/24 scale?? 24inch model of the Jupiter 2 is 1/24 scale right?? The 12inch model is 1/48 scale??
Ron


----------



## X15-A2

I believe the jet pack used by the studio is owned by a fellow who has a collection of planes out at Flabob airport in Riverside CA. I've never gone out there to check it out but it is supposed to be on public display. When used in LIS is was painted a pale tan color (studio white). Not sure if the link will work or not but here is the Google Maps view of the airport:

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=33.988634,-117.410889&spn=0.019642,0.032659&t=h&z=15

Phil

BTW, Flabob was famous as the home of EAA chapter #1.


----------



## John P

Flabob?! :freak:


----------



## X15-A2

Yup, pronounced "flay-bob".


----------



## toyroy

rondenning said:


> I would love to see a set of the Robinson figures in 1/24 to go with the Pod and Chariot also!!!! 1/24 scale...sitting and standing in their regular 2nd and 3rd season clothes, and also in their silver spacesuits...along with 1/24 scale pistols, and rifles. Heck, why not add the drill-rig, hydroponic tables, and weather station, force-field generator, and other equipment!!...


Hear, hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> Flabob?! :freak:


That's "Bobalf" spelled backwards.


----------



## rondenning

Please put me down for the 1/24 John Robinson and Jet-Pack, and the 1/24 scale Robby the Robot also!
We will take what we can get!!!:woohoo:
Where will we be able to get these?? How long do you think it will be?, and do you plan any other 1/24 scale figures for the Pod and Chariot, or any of the LIS eguipment like the Drill Rig to go with the Chariot, as well as Don, and Judy??
Hey we are just never satisfied...get used to it!
Just kiddin ya, LOL!!!
Ron


----------



## rondenning

Are we there yet??,Are we There yet??, Are we there yet??:devil:LOL!!!!
:wave:
Ron


----------



## drewid142

almost there! My caster noted a howling innacuracy in Robby so I'm redoing the main body part with some corrections... and there was a casting problem with part of the jetpack as built... so I'm redoing that part. They should be back in the casters hands next week! As soon as I get a Chariot kit in my hands I'll finsih up the full family set.


----------



## rondenning

:woohoo:
Put me down for 2 sets for my kits!!:thumbsup:
Where will these be available??
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## drewid142

My site will go live in early September and I will sell direct to get started... I'll probably go through all the popular catalog sites eventually, but the rapid prototyping I use is quite expensive and I hope to recover my costs before starting with the wholesale discounting. The site will be at www.crowsnestmodels.com You can bookmark it... but it won't be up until Spetember... right now it's just the usual site under construction stuff.


----------



## rondenning

Thanks, I bookmarked the site and will check it often!:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see what you come up with!
Ron
I will still take 2.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Man, I'm in for some of these too! It would be way-kool to see an entire family sitting in that Chariot kit.


----------



## Seaview

Thanks, Drewid, I've also bookmarked the site and will keep an eye on it come September.
Best of luck in your new business venture!


----------



## Opus Penguin

I'm down for a kit for the Chariot. Possibly two.


----------



## AJ-1701

A set of the whole family for the chariot would be cool :thumbsup: I'd be up for one of those 

Having built most of my pod I've noticed how much room inside it dosn't have inside. :freak: But still a John Robinson would be a good add on to a display/diorama base.

This might seem like a dumb question... But would the jetpack be a seperate piece to the figure or are they all in one cast?


----------



## drewid142

Hi AJ... SOrry Jetpack is molded into John's Torso to allow for the delicate this detail of the harness. I'm working on separate characters, though... full family in seated poses and action (loading up the chariot) poses, along with a smaller set to go with the Pod. A few weeks... should post some images of the parts! I promise they will be sweel!


----------



## drewid142

A little help? 

I'm trying to get ahead of myself on figures work... I need some dimensions off of the installed seats on the chariot... if anyone can help... please be accurate! I won't commit to anything until I get the parts in my hands... but I'm at a point where I need these number to procede. See pic encluded...


----------



## rondenning

How are the 1/24 scale figures coming along? 
Ron


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
it looks like 1/2 in deep , 5/8 in tall (sans seatbelt)


----------



## drewid142

LOU! YOU ARE THE MAN!

THANKS! I had given up waiting for someone to help me there. I just got the email that my chariots are on the way. Rondenning... the seated crew for the chariot is ready but I need to check fit... this little bit of data Lou just gave me will let me moive forward. I should be posting images of crew in 2 weeks or so. The John Robinson in Jetpack and Robby Robot in 1/24 are off to the caster so they should be available in a few weeks. I will post pics as soon as I get parts back from the caster.

Funny... after working on Proteus and Icarus and others for a year and a half... my first kits to ship will be these 1/24 figures!


----------



## F91

Drew- Did you ever come up with a price on the figures? I'm interested too.


----------



## drewid142

I won't be able to figure prices until I know the costs for casting... my philosophy tends to run price low to sell more, though... I'll let you know asap

oh... and these will be the first product I have ever shipped... so it's a learning experience for me


----------



## F91

Thanks. Judging from your other outstanding work, these should be little gems too. I look forward to them.


----------



## drewid142

Well... I'm breaking one of my own rules... I wasn't going to post any more hype shots until I had parts in hand... but in this case I actually want to get some feedback. Here are the poses I am working with for Chariot figure set.. I'm thinking first set is in the parkas with the hoods down... but I'm casting a set of figures naked so I can go back and do a set in the uniforms also.

So... any thoughts? Parkas yay or boo? Poses good? I've got reasonable likeness of each character... I will be clothing them in putty and sculpting after I do the rapid prototype prints of the base figures.

John and Maureen in Front
Don and Judy in middle
DrSmith and Penny in back row
Will sitting back with robot and fiddling with a gadget

oh... and I don't have a chariot in my hands yet (on the way from Cult) so the measurments are guesses... except for the chair height and depth which Lou was cool enough to go measure for me. I'll check all the fit issues in a day or two when I get my chariot in my hands.


----------



## F91

Parkas- yes.


----------



## toyroy

Probably should have Don driving, and John riding shotgun. Especially in the parka set.


----------



## drewid142

thought about that Toyroy... think you might be right.

..Don...................John

..Judy................Maureen

.Penny...............DrSmith

...............................Will

or... recreating the John Rescue in episode 2 or 3... John in 2nd row and Maureen shotgun? I'll have to go back and watch again...

any thoughts folks? Now or never... In general... front, second, or third are interchangable... but port and starboard are not... except for the driver...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
yeah, it should be Don and John up front. Judy and Maureen, then Penny and Dr.Smith then Will (with Optional Guitar)

If you are going to do parkas, then the hoods should be up. save the head details for the non-parka version.

maybe an optional Don hanging off the outside of the chariot or standing in the open dome firing the rifle (from the pilot eps)

take a look at what BeatlePaul did with the luggage. how possible is it to get something like that prototyped? (and thinner curtains)

can you tell I have a long wish list?

cheers


----------



## gareee

The curtains were silver, right? Could the back side of pieces of aluminum foil be used for the curtains?


----------



## Thor1956

Drewid,

What about using a scene from "There Were Giants in the Earth"? John driving, Don at shotgun, Maureen & Judy in the second row, then Will and Penny (and the Bloop) in the rear ...

Oh ... and put down for at least 1 set! I may be able to pry enough out the family bookeeper for a second set ... but I'll really have to sweet talk her and maybe a little begging won't hurt either ... ;-)


----------



## Tim Nolan

I agree. John driving, Don riding shotgun, then Maureen and Judy, Penny and Dr. Smith and Will in the back. Are we not getting a Bloop? Looks awesome. I'm in for probably 2 sets! And definitely in parka's! This is so cool. More than any of us could hope for! Thanks for doing them!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Personally I think the best Representation of the figures to go with is from the episode "There were Giants in the Earth".The Editor goofed though, as in the scene with the Giant, the figures in the Chariot have Parkas on but the Real scene filmed with the actors have them just in their First season(Best)Uniforms!Not wearing their Parkas.

Professor Robinson Driving

West Riding shotgun(Because West was the one who shot down the cyclops)

Judy behind Don, Mrs Robinson behind John

Will and Penny..and the Bloop!

Dr. Smith is NOT with the Family..

Just my silly 2 cents . 

Just getting a a accurate set of the Robinsons and West is cool to me.Saves me the trouble of making them myself!!

BP


----------



## rondenning

Heck, they look so good, I'll take a set of the naked figures!!(their naked, he,he,he) :tongue:LOL!!
I would like them in thier second or third season outfits, but Parkas will work(and it seems most are hoping for Parkas)
John and Don up front with Don driving, Bloop or not, and add a optional Don standing in the open top-bubble with a laser rifle!! EXCELLENT!!:thumbsup:
Adding some rooftop cases would also be great.
Maybe another set later with everyone in regular outfits, and in loading the Chariot poses, with a Drill Rig!(oh, and some cases of equipment)
We want it all!! LOL!!
YOU ROCK!!
Thanks, I am still watching for your web-site to come online, so I can order!!
Ron:devil:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

well technically, the robot wasn't in the original episode either.

he and smith were added after the first pilot


----------



## Opus Penguin

Definately parkas! I would prefer all seated. I plan to order two of these sets!!


----------



## Rattrap

What about the Bloop?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

bloop with parka!


----------



## djnick66

How about a bloop that got run over by the Chariot?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

road kill bloop!


----------



## djnick66

Or is it blop at that point?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I'd be up for a set of these with parkas...need to include the bloop though!
That would make for some interesting discussion!

Let us know when they are ready for order...add me to your list to contact!

MMM


----------



## drewid142

Bloop will be in there... squating on the side table next to Penny.

I got my Chariots today and made precise templates of the seats so I'm onto finishing up the figures. I noticed the control sticks are way off center in front of the pilots seat. I will make the pilots left leg lean out to accomodate the parts as they are, of course. I also caught the difference between the leg clearance on pilot seat, shotgun seat, and other seats.


----------



## otto

These are lookin goood!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

drewid142 said:


> Bloop will be in there... squating on the side table next to Penny.
> 
> I got my Chariots today and made precise templates of the seats so I'm onto finishing up the figures. I noticed the control sticks are way off center in front of the pilots seat. I will make the pilots left leg lean out to accomodate the parts as they are, of course. I also caught the difference between the leg clearance on pilot seat, shotgun seat, and other seats.


Sorry,
I should have pointed that out

I hope all of this wishin' and hopin' hasn't overwhelmed ya. 

did I mention I wanted a 1/24 scale cyclops to go with this?:freak:


----------



## starmanmm

My vote is for the parka


----------



## Zathros

Yes, I also agree that the crew should be in Parkas..however, perhaps with the option of leaving the hoods up or off..It might be a bit more work, but maybe that could be done?? just make the hoods a seperate part??..just my two cents..

Z


----------



## phantom11

John driving, Don on shotgun, Maureen behind John, Judy behind Don, Smith & Penny in the last row, with the Bloop squatting on the floor, Will riding in the back with the Robot. Parkas on, but hoods down.

Set is looking great, even at such an early stage. I am DEFINITELY going to want a set, no matter what the final configuration is, and my hat's off to you for producing such an awesome set.

Now we just need a good figure to pilot the space pod....


----------



## gareee

...or a second robot to drive it....


----------



## Thor1956

Actually Drew ... I really don't care which configuration(s) you release. I'll buy set no matter what!


----------



## AJ-1701

phantom11 said:


> John driving, Don on shotgun, Maureen behind John, Judy behind Don, Smith & Penny in the last row, with the Bloop squatting on the floor, Will riding in the back with the Robot. Parkas on, but hoods down.
> 
> Set is looking great, even at such an early stage. I am DEFINITELY going to want a set, no matter what the final configuration is, and my hat's off to you for producing such an awesome set.
> 
> Now we just need a good figure to pilot the space pod....


Yeah what he said... :thumbsup: Just my 5 cents worth. Cause in OZ we got rid of the 1 & 2 cent peices 20years back. Must be so our inputs are worth a bit more... 

Either way I'm still up for a set. :woohoo: And I wasn't even gonna get a chariot


----------



## drewid142

Glad you guys are digging it! I want to do a set for the Pod but I don't know enough to decide who it should be... I'm very very open to requests for the Pod set. I'm doing a whole bunch of 1/24 and some 1/32 characters (some for other modelers) all at once so I could get it into this batch if I get some good input.


----------



## AJ-1701

Well the only room on my base is for a character maybe steping out of the pod...  I'm thinking maybe John in a series three outfit with his pistol drawn. As a homage to the episode where he is chased by an alien hunter. can't remember the actual episode name but it's still one I can recall. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond

Anyone suggest 1/24 Star Trek characters for the Randy Cooper Galileo kit? It's a great companion piece to the Chariot and Space Pod...


----------



## otto

I'm for the parkas, but judy could be in something a little more revealing. I think she would look better without the parka hubba hubba.. ..ahemm


----------



## Captain Han Solo

AJ-1701 said:


> Well the only room on my base is for a character maybe steping out of the pod...  I'm thinking maybe John in a series three outfit with his pistol drawn. As a homage to the episode where he is chased by an alien hunter. can't remember the actual episode name but it's still one I can recall. :thumbsup:


 
*"Hunters Moon"*

*Actually, along wth the episode"Anti-Matter-Man",One of the best episodes of Season Three..*
*..Outside location shooting..Guy Williams in top form..Less Of the Silly version of Smith..:thumbsup:*


----------



## toyroy

Since you're doing the chariot parka set, you might think about making up another in regular outfits, too. The early first season style probably would be easiest, since Will and Penny's heights would be the same as the parka set.

To me, the regular outfits are more recognizable, and offer more flexibility to the modelmaker.


----------



## trekman

I also would like the early season style suits. A set of silver freezing tube suits would be a good jump start for my 1/24 scale jupiter 2 !!!! Of course a landing site set of equipment would be excellent!!


----------



## John P

jbond said:


> Anyone suggest 1/24 Star Trek characters for the Randy Cooper Galileo kit? It's a great companion piece to the Chariot and Space Pod...


I'd be up for that!
Right now I have Tamiya's 1/24 racing figures, which I was gonna modify.


----------



## rondenning

Dang,
It all sounds so good, count me in on at least 1 on all of the above!!!
:woohoo:
Bring on more Lost in Space 1/24 scale stuff!!!!!!!!
Ron:devil:


----------



## trekman

HMMMM.....three's a crowd. How about that J-2 diorama set Moebius


----------



## starmanmm

I'm in on a set as well... but to move on to another part of this kit... anyone know of anybody re-doing the tracks on this thing? Rubber treads are not doing it for me.


----------



## toyroy

trekman said:


> HMMMM.....three's a crowd. How about that J-2 diorama set Moebius


I don't know...you think anyone wants a Jupiter 2 model?...


----------



## drewid142

YEAH! I will have photos of test characters Don and Judy by the end of the week! They will be the base figures without parkas and Hair... I will check the fit and then do the Rapid prototyping on the rest. It will take a while after that to do the sculpting... but I'm trying real hard to get these to you guys ASAP!


----------



## rondenning

:woohoo:
Ron


----------



## Opus Penguin

toyroy said:


> I don't know...you think anyone wants a Jupiter 2 model?...



Hmmm .... lemmie think .....

BRING ON THE J2 AND A BIGGER BETTER ONE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956

Can anyone guide me through getting screen caps from "Power DVD DX" into "Corel Paint Shop X"? 

I've got the entire DVD collection of LIS and have tried to get screen caps, but the only thing that gets captured is the black background. No image.

I've been using the "Import" feature of P/S X ...

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

do you have the full corel package or just the paint shop?

cuz Corel has a screen capture utility


----------



## Thor1956

I've got the full package ... I've been using the screen capture utility, but all I get is the black background from Power DVD ...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

thor,
use the "full screen" setting rather than the "current window" as the capture area. It makes a huge file, but you can crop it down to just what you need.


----------



## Thor1956

Lou Dalmaso said:


> thor,
> use the "full screen" setting rather than the "current window" as the capture area. It makes a huge file, but you can crop it down to just what you need.


Lou,

I've tried your suggestion and all I get is the black background ... no actual screen capture of the film frame.

This must be something with "Power DVD" that won't allow a capture ...

Thanks anyway Lou!

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Dan,
I'd check into some other DVD players. you can get some nice freeware that'll let you make captures. Good luck


----------



## Thor1956

Thanks Lou!

I see what I can come up with ... I'd really like to post some screen caps as my contribution to the group ...


----------



## rondenning

I use Power DVD all the time, but I get screen caps useing a very small (3.05 mb. file size) program called RapidShot v1.7, that I downloaded free for my Microsoft Flight Sim 2004 game, (I fly the Flying Sub, Spindrift, Jupiter 2, Space Pod, and even drive the Chariot, among ALOT of other Sci-Fi aircraft in the flight sim).
I am trying to find which Flight Sim web-site I downloaded it from. It will allow you to save screen caps as .jpg or .bmp files, simply by pressing the print screen key on the keyboard.
Ron


----------



## rondenning

:drunk:
I can't find which web-site it came from, but I quess I could email you the file for you to download and install?? If you want it.
Ron
Example screencaps:


----------



## Thor1956

rondenning said:


> I use Power DVD all the time, but I get screen caps useing a very small (3.05 mb. file size) program called RapidShot v1.7, that I downloaded free for my Microsoft Flight Sim 2004 game, (I fly the Flying Sub, Spindrift, Jupiter 2, Space Pod, and even drive the Chariot, among ALOT of other Sci-Fi aircraft in the flight sim).
> I am trying to find which Flight Sim web-site I downloaded it from. It will allow you to save screen caps as .jpg or .bmp files, simply by pressing the print screen key on the keyboard.
> Ron


COOL!!! Thanks Ron.

I'll download RapidShot and see what I can get.

By the way ... I'm running MSFS 9 and 10 ... where did you get the Flying Sub, Spindrift, Jupiter 2, Space Pod, and the Chariot files? I'd love to give 'em a try:woohoo:


----------



## John P

Power DVD _has _a screen capture feature. Just click the camera icon and it saves the current image to wherever you tell it to, easy-peezy.

One problem with the current version, though, is it saves everything as 720 x 480, even if the video is actual 640 x 480. I've had to resize the width of every grab I've made with it. not exactly an improvement over the previous version.


----------



## rondenning

Great to hear some others enjoy flying these too,Get 'em at Pendercrafts site:
http://www.pendercrafts.com/
They have the J2 with the Alpha Control Launch Gantry scenery and a Launch Pad J2(no visible landing gear), a Guy Williams comemoritive edition J2, Space-Pod, Chariot,Mark Goddard J2, Crash site scenery, Second Season Crash site scenery(AWESOME and DETAILED), Also Flying Sub(2 versions), Spindrift, and these are incredible!!!
You WILL spend an hour or two just exploring the interior of the Jupiter 2 (Mark Goddard version has so many working controls and details it is amazeing!!)(also background music from the show, etc.)
I can give you some other flight sim web-sites where I got the Gary Anderson UFO(from the show UFO), and several awesome models of the Space 1999 Eagle transporter, LOTS of Star Trek ships(Enterprise(ALL versions),Klingon(several versions),Romulan),Battlestar Gallactica(Viper, Cylon Raider(new),Raptor,etc.), etc., etc., etc..
I got the Flight Sim specifically for these Pendercrafts Lost in Space vehicles, then found LOTS of other Sci-Fi ships to download and fly!!
ENJOY!!!!
Ron


----------



## rondenning

Also at the bottom of the FS downloads page if you don't already have an active-cam type program, download the FS view so you can move around the interior, and between upper and lower decks.
Pendercrafts also has a Keeper Ship scenery that looks way cool!! They also have a John Robinson Jet Pack.
Wait till you see all the working doors/bubble,etc. on the Chariot!!
I really love these aircraft and they are just about the only ones I still fly!! I really love to get in the virtual cockpit view in the J2 and set the "Space View" from the control switches beside the radar screen, then set some good "mood" music going from the controls by the radio station area(to the right), and just let it look like you are in the J2 flying thru space.:woohoo:
These are some of the most detailed Flght Sim aircraft I have ever seen(I have some that I paid for that are not nearly this detailed)!!!!!!:thumbsup:
I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!! Let me know what you think!
Ron


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Power DVD _has _a screen capture feature. Just click the camera icon and it saves the current image to wherever you tell it to, easy-peezy.
> 
> One problem with the current version, though, is it saves everything as 720 x 480, even if the video is actual 640 x 480. I've had to resize the width of every grab I've made with it. not exactly an improvement over the previous version.


I've been able to change the settings for saving screen caps on PowerDVD. There is a max resolution much higher than those you mention.


----------



## Thor1956

rondenning said:


> Great to hear some others enjoy flying these too,Get 'em at Pendercrafts site:
> http://www.pendercrafts.com/
> They have the J2 with the Alpha Control Launch Gantry scenery and a Launch Pad J2(no visible landing gear), a Guy Williams comemoritive edition J2, Space-Pod, Chariot,Mark Goddard J2, Crash site scenery, Second Season Crash site scenery(AWESOME and DETAILED), Also Flying Sub(2 versions), Spindrift, and these are incredible!!!
> Ron


I've heard of Pendercrafts, but haven'treally had the time to puruse thier site ... I'll check it out as soon as I can.


----------



## Thor1956

John P said:


> Power DVD _has _a screen capture feature. Just click the camera icon and it saves the current image to wherever you tell it to, easy-peezy.
> 
> One problem with the current version, though, is it saves everything as 720 x 480, even if the video is actual 640 x 480. I've had to resize the width of every grab I've made with it. not exactly an improvement over the previous version.


John,

I must have a demo version or something. Power DVD came with the computer. The camera icon is grayed out ... 

I may have to spring for a full version ...:freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

Thor1956 said:


> John,
> 
> I must have a demo version or something. Power DVD came with the computer. The camera icon is grayed out ...
> 
> I may have to spring for a full version ...:freak:


You do! I had the exact same problem as you described with the "free" version.

Buy one of the slightly older versions for a huge discount and then update (if you want) for a total less than what the new one costs.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've been able to change the settings for saving screen caps on PowerDVD. There is a max resolution much higher than those you mention.


After I posted that I found the setting to save it at whatever the window size is. 

I guess previous versions had that as default.


----------



## rondenning

:woohoo:
Just ordered the Chariot painting masks from Steve, so now I will just need some figures to build my Chariots.......:thumbsup:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## djnick66

Same here. I just bought a set of masks myself. At least you can leave the top of the Chariot off and add figures later. However, I wonder if the figures will fit the kit controls as-is or "corrected" as the position is screwy in the model.


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

Figures... pilot figure will need the controls slightly modified... they are too far to one side in the kit and I couldn't make it work. I have test print of Don Driving and Judy to show tomorrow. Finishing up 3D work today on complete set of figures... I'm away most of next week, but I should get the parkas sculpted the following week and then we are good to cast the parts! Soon! Pics tomorrow!


----------



## drewid142

*Extra Bonus Parts!*

Included with the Chariot figures will be 6 separate pieces of luggage for the roof. I'll leave it to you guys to figure out the straps.

Pieces will be separate boxes so you can arrange them as you like... crooked, straight, etc.


----------



## drewid142

*another bonus piece!*

I made a small floor piece to remount the control sticks. The idea is simply that you cut the sticks off of the kit parts and mount them onto this new piece which fits onto the floor in front of drivers seat.

It's a somewhat abreviated version of this http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64533&d=1218853804


----------



## djnick66

I solved it by just cutting the pins off the two forward seat boxes so I can move them a bit so that the seats are centered over the controls.


----------



## drewid142

that fix works fine... but to fit the driver figure you will also need to gently bend the sticks back a bit closer to the seat... in the kit posiiton the driver either needed to lean way forward or have both arms completely exteneded to reach them... it didn't look good so I went with the modification and added the optional detail piece for the floor.


----------



## Thor1956

rondenning said:


> :woohoo:
> Just ordered the Chariot painting masks from Steve, so now I will just need some figures to build my Chariots.......:thumbsup:
> :devil:Ron:devil:


I just ordered mine too ...


----------



## Thor1956

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You do! I had the exact same problem as you described with the "free" version.
> 
> Buy one of the slightly older versions for a huge discount and then update (if you want) for a total less than what the new one costs.:thumbsup:


[email protected]#$%^% ... that's what I was afraid of ...

You'd think that when you buy a new PC that all of the software would be the full use version.


----------



## Thor1956

drewid142 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Figures... pilot figure will need the controls slightly modified... they are too far to one side in the kit and I couldn't make it work. I have test print of Don Driving and Judy to show tomorrow. Finishing up 3D work today on complete set of figures... I'm away most of next week, but I should get the parkas sculpted the following week and then we are good to cast the parts! Soon! Pics tomorrow!


Drew,

Just let me know when the PayPal needs to get a work-out!!

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

be sure to fill in the old holes first. I'm not a fan of how some of the mounting holes go all the way thru the tub part (same thing happens on the pod)


----------



## djnick66

Lou Dalmaso said:


> be sure to fill in the old holes first. I'm not a fan of how some of the mounting holes go all the way thru the tub part (same thing happens on the pod)


Yes its realy lame to have the seat boxes, controls, pedals, etc stick through the floor. When I cut the pins off the boxes, I glued them in the holes to make puttying them over easier.

You can take a piece of Evergreen rod bigger then the hole and whittle it to a point. Dip it in CA glue and stick it in the hole from the outside. Whey dry, cut off flush and sand smooth. Much easier and neater than trying to plug and putty them in other ways. On the inside you can use a touch of putty.

The inside of the floor pan/chassis has a zillion huge mold knock out marks to fill or shave down (some are raised some are recessed).


----------



## drewid142

*First Test Figure!*

Here's a look at Judy! Remember I will be sculting on her parka so this is my base figure. I'll have Don to show tomorrow and the rest of them next week! I should ship these in about a month... I have to sclupt the parkas, then my caster has to do his magic. I'll take orders as soon as the final parts go off to the caster in about 3 weeks... I have to go away to Cape Cod for a week in the middle of that.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
I love the posture. very lady-like. but put some clothes on her! theres a comment in there about the cold weather that I'm too much of a gentleman to make

Just watched "there were giants in the Earth" last night.

Most of the characters had plain parkas but Penny had a weird paisley pattern on hers (why? I don't know...)

This may be as the french say a "questione stupide" but are there good color references for the parka colors?

Lou


----------



## drewid142

*Figure parts*

Here's what I will be offering, along with the bonus parts described above... the luggage and the floor detail piece for the steering controls.

This is an image of the digital files. Hair and Parkas will be sculpted onto masters. Note that there are some thin sheets between some of the legs and arms to avoid mold lock problems. I just removed them from the test judy and it was easy. I'm a little worried about sculpting around them... they are fragile and I can't see through them for sculting front and back parts of the arms... but I'll figure a way... I think I'll be able to use light shining through the sheet to check the alignment of from and back Parka work.


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Lou! I noticed the crazy Penny parka. I'll try to come up with painting instructions... but i suspect the group will be better than me at designating the colors correctly. The likenesses are pretty good... they look a little wrong bald, though. Dr. Smith has good expression... but his face is so iconic I'm sure folks will have comments on his acuracy... but at this scale you can see he is a reasonable likeness with an appropriate scowl on his face.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Thanks Uncle Odie!

Iknow the Will/Smith pic isn't the typical furry parka, but it's what he had in color


----------



## drewid142

but Lou! THIS image shows them all wearing the same color parka!

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Chariot 59 10-4-4.jpg


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

GENIUS!!!

of course it means I gotta go back and repaint my Chariot in grey tones to match. (the upside is that I won't have to enter the whole red-track debate.):thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

actually... that sounds kind of cool! BLACK and White "Color" scheme?


----------



## starmanmm

> I have to go away to Cape Cod for a week in the middle of that.


Hey... you're going to be in my backyard! So, you can drop off a kit or two on your way by!


----------



## RSN

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Thanks Uncle Odie!
> 
> Iknow the Will/Smith pic isn't the typical furry parka, but it's what he had in color


Except for Penny, the parkas were color coordinated in the pilot. Will's was blue, like his father's and Dr. Smith's was a dark navy blue, almost black. That picture of Will and Smith is from season 3.


----------



## AJ-1701

Lou Dalmaso said:


> GENIUS!!!
> 
> of course it means I gotta go back and repaint my Chariot in grey tones to match. (the upside is that I won't have to enter the whole red-track debate.):thumbsup:


OMG... and I've just order the coloured vinyl templates and masks... can you spray vinyl???


----------



## AJ-1701

They look fantastic mate!!!  I myself can't wait to get a set... :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

Hmmm... scale fur... any ideas? I'm wondering if I should sculpt them with a bulky ring around the hood for the simulated fur... or... dare I ask... is there a fine simulated fur string that might work? Any ideas? I'm definietely going to go to the craft store and search for options on this... these figures are going to be over the top, man!

I've been working on so many kits over the last 2 years... it cracks me up that this will be the first one I ship... the 1/350 Proteus has been a money and time sink... but I wont ship it until I know it's right... and casting the hull top in clear has turned into a bit of a problem... maybe solved this week... the 1/72 Proteus is ready to roll... but letting it go is scary because it HAS to be perfik... it will be... this September or October it WILL be available. The Icarus kits (350 and 72) will find their way to you before Christmas. These Chariot figures have been a BLAST to work on! I can't wait to see all 8 figures in the clear Chariot!


----------



## AJ-1701

drewid142 said:


> Hmmm... scale fur... any ideas? I'm wondering if I should sculpt them with a bulky ring around the hood for the simulated fur... or... dare I ask... is there a fine simulated fur string that might work? Any ideas? I'm definietely going to go to the craft store and search for options on this... these figures are going to be over the top, man!


Hey Drew could you use cotton wool rolled up and shaped then fluff it out a bit and then spray paint it in lots of light layers to stiffen it up???

In the past on my wh 40k figures I used some two part putty and sculped the fur look with a moist sewing needle and tooth pick. But I am no where the sculpter that some of you guys seem to be. :wave:


----------



## John P

Lt. Ilya?!


----------



## g_xii

drewid142 said:


> Hmmm... scale fur... any ideas? I'm wondering if I should sculpt them with a bulky ring around the hood for the simulated fur... or... dare I ask... is there a fine simulated fur string that might work? Any ideas?


My first thought, believe it or not, is pipe cleaners!

--Henry


----------



## djnick66

I would sculpt it. There are a lot of figures with fur type details. A lot of World War II German and Russian uniforms had fur trim. Same with ancients. Maybe look at www.coloradominiatures to see how some other sculptors have done it.


----------



## drewid142

*Don's here*

Here are some shots of Don in driving pose... problem... the space around the controls is too tight... His arms and such are fine... but I have to re-do his leg pose to get him to fit into the driving position. I'll get that done tonight to stay on schedule. As with Judy... the parka will get sculpted later.

Thanks for input on sculpting... I think the last opinion is the right one... I will sculpt the "fur" to be painted flat white and skip trying to use real fur.

EDIT... I have fixed Don's right foot... staying on schedule! He should fit in there just fine now!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
I don't want to make you feel like were trying to micromanage your project, but here's my 2 quatloos

John does the driving, Don did the shooting and other stuff. If I were you, I'd give John the driving pose with the corrected steering box so his legs don't have to be all mooshed up.

For Don I'd basically have two poses. One, standing with laser pistol that you could put under the bubble hatch and 

Two, the seated pose. he should be hunched over the Radar box in the center or turned and fiddling with a control on it. Don't worry about making him a "driving" pose.

Oh, and I want the world on a silver platter. Can you whip that up for me?


----------



## drewid142

Sorry Lou... too late... I already spent almost 500 bucks doing the rapid prototypeing on these. I might find time to offer a second set for the Chariot with action poses... I think it would look kind of weird for everyoine else to be sitting calmly while Don hangs out the roof shooting Cyclopseses. If so... I was thinking to do a loading the chariot roof rack scene... but perhaps an action scene with everyone in appropriate poses while Don shoots out the roof. We'll see... if these are well recieved... and I think they will be... then I will offer up some variations... but it takes a lot of very tedious work to get these figures to resolve as solids for printing and to cut up the complex geometry for mold lock issues and I'm yet to see how well I do sculpting cloths and hair onto them... I think I'll do well, though. I reall really appreciate input, and I sincerely apologize for Don driving... I'll get these into boxes and see if I can't make some more happiness then

Cheers!

Drew

I kind of hope some maniac tries their hand at a 1/24 Cyclops... but it won't be me

oh... Lou... no worries on the mooshed up legs... I made a very subtle adjustment to the left boot and it will work... I made precise measurements and scale conversions before i did the 3D work... the clearance is so tight in there I still had to do a secodn pass on Dons feet... but it was very very close already. It's going to be fine.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The Figures are shaping up Nicely Sir!!

Great Job:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

BP


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

No worries, I applaud your efforts. we all know how it easy to suggest changes when you don't actually have to _do_ the work:drunk:

how many of these projects do you think you'll do before you break down and buy a prototyper of your very own?


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Beatlepaul! Your luggage looked so good I went ahead and added the luggage parts to my figures kit as a bonus!


----------



## drewid142

hmmmmm.

http://danefield.com/alpha/forums/uploads/post-2-1110644503.jpg

Check out this image of Don firing out the roof!

Lot's of food for thought... but I think I might add replacement laser rifles to the figures kit... I'm looking for good reference on THAT version of the rifle.

oh... and what's he standing on? I gotta go back and watch that episode.

EDIT... FOUND! http://www.yourprops.com/norm-4296b688b30f4-Lost+In+Space+(TV)+(1965).jpeg


----------



## gareee

Hmmm.. how tall would a 1/24th cyclops actually be?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

drewid142 said:


> Thanks Beatlepaul! Your luggage looked so good I went ahead and added the luggage parts to my figures kit as a bonus!


 
That's great!

I am glad I was of some Help!!


BP


----------



## drewid142

*Thinking about the rifles...*

I'm thinking about doing replacement rifles in the set... maybe PE part for the disk on the Rifle... don't know yet... just thinking...


----------



## djnick66

drewid142 said:


> I'm thinking about doing replacement rifles in the set... maybe PE part for the disk on the Rifle... don't know yet... just thinking...


I have a nice color photo of the prop rifle... its gunmetal blue and the disc and small sights on the front and back of the handle are gold. The muzzle is red.


----------



## Seaview

gareee said:


> Hmmm.. how tall would a 1/24th cyclops actually be?


 
The Robot described him as "not quite 16 meters high", which is roughly translated to about 52'.
At 1/24 scale this would convert to 26" (unless I'm way off). :hat:


----------



## djnick66

The amazing thing with thost 3d lithographic printers is how much the price has dropped. While not "cheap" they are starting to get within reach/possibility for home use. Just a few years ago you would find one at some big hospital to do something like modelling a skull as a tool for some funky brain surgery or reconstructive work. Now at least one model company makes and sells parts made directly on such a printer. They make workable tank tracks that don't have to be assembled from individual parts... and at only about $100 per set. Considering a set of metal or plastic aftermarket tracks that you have to build can cost $40-$50, the $100 for a pre-assembled, workable set of a unique type isnt too bad.


----------



## gaetan

BUT... my dear Seaview

Later in the same episode, when John and Don discover the footprint of the Cyclops, John declares that by the size of the footprint the being must be five human tall....= +/- 30feet = +/-15inches in 1/24........

Quite different and in the same program..... I love Irwin and his script writers and editors......

Gaétan


----------



## flyingfrets

Hey Drew,

Looking to the future, if you're considering some "action" scenes or poses for another set of figures, how about going to the other end of the spectrum where they're rigging up the sun shields when the planet comes hurtling back toward its sun in "The Hungry Sea"? Maybe Don disassembling the Robot...Will beefing to John about it...

Just some food for thought .


----------



## toyroy

gaetan said:


> ...Later in the same episode, when John and Don discover the footprint of the Cyclops, John declares that by the size of the footprint the being must be five human tall...= +/- 30feet...


According to Ron Gross, the original pilot script said the Cyclops height was 40'.


----------



## drewid142

*Huge Progress on Chariot Figures!*

OK Folks! Here's a look at the complete set... well one more thing to come is a set of super high rez laser rifle replacements... pics on Tuesday of those! I'll need to fix the pilots arms... they are still off to the side to attempt to fit the kit parts... but I think the replacement part for the floor detail... or simply moving the kits parts over is the way to go so I need to fix his pose to hold the controls centered. Sorry I can't hit these with primer... but these parts go to the caster so they have to remain pristine. 

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## drewid142

*more images...*

A few more to go along with the ones above...

Pics of replacement laser rifles to come on Tuesday!

Then off to the caster to make Masters i can sculpt the cloths and hair onto!


----------



## starseeker2

Beautiful work! And the laser rifles and luggage will save a lot of time. Love it!
Just got my Chariots yesterday and of course the first thing I did was hold the parts up to the blueprints. The Snow Cat chassis matches perfectly, an exact 1/24, at least the placement of the axles. The axles on a Snow Cat didn't run through the chassis, but there are plenty of pictures on-line for anyone looking for details. 
The body of the Chariot is about 1/2" too long and 1/2" too high. The height is a bit of a difficult fix by the length is going to be a real bear. I don't know how a 1/20 body on a 1/24 chassis is going to look overhang-wise front and back but if it isn't bad I may leave it. If you're planning on making standing figures, note that if Don is standing at the gun hatch, either he needs to be about 1/20 or 1/21 scale or he needs to borrow Richard Basehart's box, as the roof will clear his (and Maureen's) heads. Or if you're planning figures standing next to the Chariot, they're going to look a little short compared to ladder, bumper, etc.


----------



## drewid142

STOCK UP ON YOUR CHARIOT KITS FOLKS!

I'm thinking an action scene with the Chariot smashed by waves in a 24 x 19 inch wave base with figures to depict Don hanging on outside the Chariot while they scream to him out the top dome hatch! And another of them setting up the silver sun tent... and another simply loading up the chariot for a trip... it's endless... but I think the waves smashing into the chariot HAS to be done... too cool not to do it.

This is a cool kit!


----------



## Ductapeforever

How about a line of camp site accessories and equipment, radar station,force field generator, hand held props and devices, drilling site equipment, hydroponics garden,washing machine, etc.etc...your right, the posibilities are endless!


----------



## Ductapeforever

...and don't forget about the Space pod, diorama posibilities are endless there as well.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
I am so happy for you! these are going to be a big hit!

If you are going to do more poses, do that scene from "Giants in the Earth" where Don is on his back fixing the chariot with Judy kneeling next to him. it's just so neat.

but do you think its wise to seat Debbie so near the laser rifles?


----------



## John P

This be wonderful.


----------



## drewid142

Thanks for the encouragement guys! I'm taking notes! 

The drilling and camping equipment WILL get done for sure!

... this is what I'm thinking right now for a COOL action diorama kit! Chariot tossed about in rough waters... as seen in "The Hungry Sea" episode... base cast in clear... great water effects cast into the base... but also a GREAT chance to play with woodlands scenics water for runnoff from chariot and figures inside and out... and whitewater caps. Full set of figures... Don hangning off the side... John or Maureen calling out the top open dome hatch... rest of the crew tossed about inside and distressed at the apparent loss of Don outside. Waves crashing into the chariot. Approximately 2 foot by 19 inches at the base. I'll work out the topography of the rough waters in 3D and print out cross sections to build out in balsa... then finish off with water effects on the surface... a few insert pieces to be sculpted for water crashing between the body and the tracks below... complex geometry... but do-able and totally cool. Build out the Tracks and underbody installed into the water... add effects... then add the main body... and continue with more water effects to stitch it into the scene... would be AWESOME!

along with the obvious MUST do shooting the cyclops... and I want to do the setting up the silver tent to protect from the sun... too much to think about... and the Pod... oh me oh my. 

I'll have the seated figures soon! And I'm so excited about the water diorama I'll probably do that next... gotta feed the head, ya know!


----------



## Ductapeforever

I must agree, the water concept is very tempting. I do a LOT of ship models, useing everything from paper mache , artists gel, or embedding resin. It is my experience that the subject to be placed in a water setting must be permanently enveloped in whatever medium one wishes to use. I am leaning more toward various assessories and equipment to do multiple diorama bases so that I may alternate the vehicle in different settings. A base 2 feet by 19 inches is a bit large for convienient display, especially for those with space issues. But a wonderful idea, none the less.


----------



## toyroy

Or you could just use the chariot as the aerator in your fish tank. Might add a little white, to the normal flesh tones.


----------



## AJ-1701

Drew you are the man :thumbsup: 

I can stop tipping out my bits boxes all over the floor to scrounge up lthings to use as uggage add Beatlepauls tip on doing the straps and as for the figures you're doing :woohoo:. I don't think I'll tackle the water diorama but I can see the my build now on a good scenic base, with all these youbeaut extras, as it drives across alien deserts...:devil:


----------



## Thor1956

Drew,

The figures and accessories look GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!

All I need to know is when to give my PayPal a workout.

Dan


----------



## Opus Penguin

I need to buy two of these sets so I hope they aren't too expensive


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,

I've got another accessory for you to make...Hotcakes

...cuz i think they'll sell:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

Looking forward to getting two or three sets myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

Since someone mentioned cost, any idea of the final price? I just bought some 1/35 resin figures from TANK and they run $13 each. Rest Models figures are about $18 per figure in 1/35...


----------



## Krel

The first season laser pistols, and the black laser rifles were made from toys, the REMCO, Monkey division Okinawa rifle, and Grenade pistol. REMCO used the grenade pistol in several toy lines. The chrome Hamilton's Invaders version was used as a laser pistol in "Cyborg 2087". The rifle occasionally shows up on ebay.

A link to some photo of reproductions of the Chariot rifle: http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-props/00135.html 

David.


----------



## drewid142

Hey Guys! Thanks a bunch for the encouragement! It pumps me up to stay focused! Sorry I don't know the price yet! I got it in me to do these and for the last few weeks it has been a hard and hectic push to get them done quickly while you're all still pumped up about the Moebius kits. The parts are off to the caster before I go on vaca in Cape Cod this week... then when I get back I will get the sculpting done on the seated chatacters in the Chariot first... but also the babe in Robby's arms and John and Penny in the Jetpack. My caster and I have A LOT going on right now. I will try to come up with a price for these kits asap. My philosophy is to price them low to sell more... so I'm pretty sure you won't be surprised or disappointed. I've spent a few thousand dollars developing these kits... if I sell dozens... I'm in trouble... if I sell a hundred I'm in good shape... can I sell a thousand? Probably not... but if that happens... then I found a new job!

Cheers

Drew

Oh... and thanks for that Rifle reference Krel! It looks like I found the right one... I'll have photos of the Rifle on Tuesday or Wednesday before I leave for vaca!

EDIT... actrually... I see some important details I missed on that darned rifle... I might try to re-do it... I'll see how the part looks when I get it. My rifle will alreadyt be a huge improvment over the kit part... but I see I could make it even better.... I'll decide when I can study the part and "feel" and see the quality.


----------



## Tim Nolan

I'm in awe of how you have created these figures. Can you give us some details on how you do this? You designed them with some kind of CG program, then what? It's just amazing, and I'm all for ordering anything you have to make my Chariot look even more realistic! Thank you so much for doing this! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

Darn it Krel! Thanks for that reference... I have to re-do the Rifle! It won't slow down progress on the other parts!

Tim... I used Poser for the base figures... allowing me to adjust pose and facial features pretty easily... but getting that geometry out into Form-Z, the 3D modelling software I use... and then getting it to resolve as a solid is almost a days work per figure... it is complex geometry filled with problems like overlapping peices within themselves, holes in eye sockets and mouths that have to be cleaned up, and the clothes are really a task to clean up... which is why I am sculpting the parkas and hair onto the masters. Everything has to resolve as a "solid" to print it out on the rapidprototyping printer. I'm using Printapart for these, but I use a Perfactory machine for super high rez bits like the rifles... a lot more expensive and a lot more tempermental, but results are worth the extra work and expense. The Proteus and other vehicle parts I am making I simply start with reference photos and 3 view drawings when available and build them out in 3D, trying to break them up into buildable and castable parts. I plan to write up a little report for you guys when I get some of these kits shipping... right now I'm swamped with work on these and my regular job.


----------



## Seaview

Drew,
I just visited your website; how will we be able to order these sensational figures and accessories from you when they're ready? 
me, I can hardly wait!


----------



## drewid142

My site will go live some time in late September and I will sell direct at first. I will try to get them ot the various catalogs eventually. I will post profusely when these are available! Thanks for looking!

Drew


----------



## drewid142

*Revised Laser Rifle*

Thanks again to Krel for the great reference shot... here's the revised Laser rifle in 3D... sadly... I go away for Vaca in 2 days... so I will post photos of the part when I get back... I'll post shots of the first draft pgysical part before I leave... and all parts but the laser rifle will go to the caster beforeI go!

as for accuracy... it's not perfect, that's for sure... but AT THIS SCALE I'm pretty sure this part will be major overkill! It'll be sweeeeeet.


----------



## John P

How _dare _you leave us now?!?! 




:
:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Again..FANTASTIC WORK SIR!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701

Bloomin marvelous matey... 

have a good break mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin

Are the rifles included with the Robinson/Smith/Bloop set?


----------



## drewid142

Yes. Just to make it interesting I'm throwing in a few detail pieces with the seated Chariot figures... replacement rooftop luggage, Floor detail piece for mounting control sticks, and super detailed replacement rifles. 

I might redo the mounting pieces for the rooftop antenna as well.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
if you want to be everybody's hero (more than now) you'll design new bigger (and importantly hollow) searchlights(all 6 of em)

something you could stick a lite in

a thought for your vacation


----------



## Tim Nolan

Back to work you animal! Back! Back! LMAO!!!! Man, I'm just droolin' at the prospect of having these figures for the Chariot!!! All this detail stuff is just gravy as well!!! Have a great vacation! (BUT HURRY HOME!)


----------



## drewid142

Lou

regarding the proposal that I add larger spotlights that could accomodate LEDs... I lack the experience to really do that task justice... I'm sitting here looking at the kit parts and a 3mm LED... wondering about bending the contact wires... and sanding down the clear part... if someone can draw up some plans... simple 2D drawings... I will do the 3D CAD work and add the spotlights to the bonusparts in the kit. I'll be back next Friday. I LOVE the idea... but to do it right... someone with some real lighting experience needs to step up here and flesh it out. It looks like it would simply be 6 small parts... easily fit onto one sprue... Any takers?


----------



## drewid142

regarding spotlights that czan accomodate LEDs... I'm thinking something like this as a base concept... any thoughts?


----------



## Ductapeforever

A simple hollow truncated cone should do the trick, with a small hole in the rear to accomodate ultra miniature low voltage lights, or LEDS whatever the preference.


----------



## toyroy

Haven't recieved my kit yet, but I've read that the road wheels are way too wide. Perhaps, you might want to offer an accurate upgrade set.


----------



## starseeker2

I've been trying to figure out how to light the spotlights as well. LEDs can be modified. You can sand almost everything off of them to almost the metal bits inside. They'll only stop working if you do expose those metal bits. Still, the bases of 3mm LEDs are huge for 1/24 spots. I've looked at 1.8mm LEDs but their bases are still 3mm in diameter. 6V grain of wheat bulbs might be a better option? Note: the Chariot miniature only had the two working headlights.


----------



## Thor1956

What about using F/O leads?

A .25mm or even a .50mm lead would be flexible enough to use as both the "wire" and mounting ...

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I like the grain of wheat (or rice) bulb idea, but I think the tiny LED idea has merit, too.

there is a 1.8mm LED that might do, but you'd have to disguise the legs and keep them from touching each other. on the bulb, you wouldn't have that hassle.


----------



## gareee

What about those very small lights used in Mag lights? Don't they use tiny LEDs now?


----------



## starseeker2

Check out the dimensions of the 1.8mm LED at this EBay seller. Still has a 3mm base.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/1-8-mm-White-LED...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## djnick66

Personally I cant see lighting the spot lights but having hollow ones to accept large MV lenses would be awesome.

The kit definitely needs new roadhweels and drive sprockets. the kit parts are 100% bogus.


----------



## John P

You guys are driving the price up! :lol:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

found these..
might be what we need

http://www.grsmicroliting.com/eshop/index.html?target=dept_7.html&lang=en-us

scroll down to the micro bulbs

or click on vehicle liting kits from the menu


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

found another one

http://store.dollhousecollectables.com/lighting.html

OK, I'll stop now


----------



## gaetan

Hello guys

I see one problem using micro bulbs in a so tiny space as a spot..... HEAT. The build-up of heat risk to affect the material of the spotlight itself or the lifetime of the bulb will be shortened because of overheating.....

I would gladly go with LED for that precise use, as it doesn't emit heat...

Gaétan


----------



## drewid142

YAY! INPUT!

No time to read today... packing for vaca... back next week... 

a few images to excite the mobs... laser rifle is the first design... revised and improved will be shown next week!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I thought about the heat, but if the bulbs are already being used in tiny fixtures in the the railroad/dollhouse genres then they must not be putting out that much heat. plus I can't see leaving the lights on for that long at a time. 

perhaps one switch for the headlights and a separate one for the spotlights, so they wouldn't need to be on all the time. Plus it's more dramatic that way.

I ordered some to test, I'll let you know


----------



## gaetan

Lou

The dollhouse fixtures are bigger and the bulb is not captive inside a very small closed receptacle. Inside a spotlight that small there is no place for the bulb's heat to go... That could be the main problem...

Gaétan


----------



## phantom11

Good Lord!!! Robby! And that beautifully sculpted rifle!!! Must.... have......


----------



## gareee

I kinda hope he breaks some of this stuff up into smaller product "bytes"... I'd probably want the robby and rifles, and maybe the luggage.

Ideally, I'd like to see each major piece have a pricetag, and then maybe discounts when buying multiples, say you buy 6 items, you get say, 50 cents off each additional item. (So if you ordered 6 items, you'd get $2.50 off the set you chose.)

(For instance, those on a chariot budget could buy just John and Don, or someone who didn't want the figures could buy all the vehicle improvements, and maybe robby)

While less popular items might not sell as many (maybe penny and Bloop), more popular items might sell more then they normally would.

would have been nice if Moebius had made the robot on separate sprues, so they could sell just small robot kits.. we could be one for the pod, or 20 to put with the bigger trendmasters robot as the minatures from that one episode.

OOOO or even BETTER, we could buy some, and make a string of christmas lights out of them!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I'll just be happy to see 'em.

I was not expecting that level of detail on Robby :woohoo:


----------



## Tim Nolan

Dude, that Robby is just awesome!! The rifle is fantastic!! HURRY UP AND GET BACK FROM VACATION DAMMIT!!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo

Wow. That's all I got to say. Just "Wow".


----------



## starmanmm

They are a thing of beauty!


----------



## toyroy

gareee said:


> ...would have been nice if Moebius had made the robot on separate sprues, so they could sell just small robot kits.. we could be one for the pod, or 20 to put with the bigger trendmasters robot as the minatures from that one episode.
> 
> OOOO or even BETTER, we could buy some, and make a string of christmas lights out of them!


Love the Xmas light idea!...Robby's would be cool, too. And "Invaders" saucers, and...? :thumbsup:


----------



## rondenning

sigh.....
wishin drew was back from vacation so I could send him some money for some of these....
Ron:devil:


----------



## j2man

I like the chariot with or without upgrades. I'm not going to come on here and beat the kit to death.......I am just grateful to have it after all these years. A decent chariot is better than no chariot at all. The critics on the bb sometimes just kill me! Be thankful for what you have guys. I am grateful that all of you are here to keep adding and making it better. But to keep ripping the kit apart like is being done just beats all I've ever seen. Thanks Frank and Dave.............Love my wheels and sprockets just the way they are!


----------



## j2man

Oh, with that being said, I can't wait to get the figures! They look awesome.


----------



## djnick66

No one has ripped the kit apart as you say. But I think most of the comments are quite appropriate. If something is incorrect or poorly done, it should be mentioned. Not to bash the kit in question per se, but to bring issues to light. I don't think anyone here has NOT bought a Chariot becuase of the discussions? 

I still say the wheels and tracks suck... but I still like the kit very much and am enjoying work on it very much.


----------



## rondenning

I agree J2man!!:thumbsup:
Ron:devil:


----------



## j2man

I do understand where you are coming from, however, I have wanted something other than the Aurora Chariot for more than 30 years. This is the closest thing I will ever have other than my Switch N Go chariot that doesn't even resemble the thing. This one rolls very well. I plan on motorizing it eventually. I am just very happy with the kit. I have taken black and white photos of my completed model and don't really see what you are talking about. The wheels look pretty close to me. Have you checked e-bay for any type of snow-cat that you could do a scratch kit from? Not much out there.


----------



## toyroy

j2man said:


> ...The wheels look pretty close to me...


Glad to hear the Moebius chariot rolls well. I plan to RC mine. As for the wheels, the pic(from Phil Broad's site) shows their actual width.


----------



## djnick66

Yes if you compare that photo with the kit suspension you will notice that except for having the same number of wheels they are totally different!


----------



## j2man

I have the blizzard dx from Kyosho that I planned on (sometime) doing a scratch Chariot. It is much like the Moebius Chariot. It doesn't even resemble the real thing. I'm sure that you will be able to create or even ask one of the talented guys on this bb to design new suspension and wheels for you. The bottom line is, they have given us a platform with this kit. I have taken that kit where I want it (with the exception of remote control) I am totally stoked about the kit and am very happy with it. Good luck with whatever you decide to do with yours. Going back to a statement from Dave. "We brought you an affordable kit.............."


----------



## DMC-12

j2man said:


> I have the blizzard dx from Kyosho that I planned on (sometime) doing a scratch Chariot. ........"




You mean like this guy did http://www.lostintoys.com/museum/scrchar.html :thumbsup: wow


----------



## j2man

Yep, that's the base blizzard. I saw another one in Amazing Sci Fi Modeler years ago that was taken from the actual blueprints. It was amazing.


----------



## toyroy

Somewhere, I saw a video of one of those models running. They can really move, given the power!


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks! 9 hours of driving and I'm back! Gotta unpack the car and junk... but I'll be digging in again tonight and talking to the caster on his progress. I should get copies of the figures soon to begin the finishing work!

CHEERS!

Drew


----------



## starseeker2

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2502620&postcount=19


----------



## rondenning

:woohoo:
Welcome back drew!!:wave:
Hope you are all rested and relaxed, and ready to make some 1/24 scale magic!!:thumbsup:
Ron:devil:


----------



## AJ-1701

drewid142 said:


> Hi Folks! 9 hours of driving and I'm back! Gotta unpack the car and junk... but I'll be digging in again tonight and talking to the caster on his progress. I should get copies of the figures soon to begin the finishing work!
> 
> CHEERS!
> 
> Drew


Hope you had a good time mate. 

Can't wait to see the finished items. :thumbsup: Cause I'm not starting my chariot just yet...


----------



## John P

Now get back to work!


----------



## Opus Penguin

AJ-1701 said:


> Hope you had a good time mate.
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished items. :thumbsup: Cause I'm not starting my chariot just yet...


I started .... but limiting myself on what I do in anticipation of these


----------



## toyroy

Drew,

Now that I have the kit, I can ask: could you make the figures like Chris White's illustration?


----------



## drewid142

toyroy,

Now that I am putting the finishing touches on the 99% completed figures... what was the question?



Drew


----------



## gareee

I think he wanted to know if you could shell out another grand for rapid prototyping..


----------



## drewid142

in all serousness... do you simply mean with the parka hoods up over the heads? I have sculpted them with the hoods down to see the great likenesses.... as if they had the heater running inside, I guess. Ambitious modelers could cut off the hoods folded down behind them and sculpt their own hoods over the heads... easy sclulpting task... best I can do at this point.

Cheers

Drew

Caster is working on the copies for me to do final sculpting as I write this!


----------



## toyroy

Naw, just wanted to pitch Chris's chariot drawing...:thumbsup: A lot of you guys never even _look_ at the instructions!

I'm sure your figures will be gorgeous.


----------



## drewid142

I'm fixing a problem on the laser rifle... and it occurs to me that i scaled it to the kit part... does anybody know the actual length of the Chariot rifle prop? I sent an inquiry to odie's site... but in case I don't hear from them I thought I'd throw it out to the best source of knowlege I know of... you maniacs!


----------



## toyroy

Here's this:

http://www.yourprops.com/view_items.php?movie=Lost+In+Space+(TV)


----------



## Run Runner

The Chariot rifle is about 38" long, based on the toy rifle I have.


----------



## drewid142

THANKS!

Runner... the 38 number... I'm guessing you have the toy rifle it was based on? Is 38 inches the length of that? I'd like to be precise if I can. Did you estimate the chariot rifle to be that length or is that the length of the toy you have?

I've decided... since I've done so much work making an accurate rifle, to also produce a 1/4 scale series of ray guns... LIS, others... including the Fantastic Voyage Laser!

That would make the LIS rifle come out to about 10 inches... cool!

Oh... and thanks ToyRoy! I've got that site... but you can never get too many referrals to good reference material like that!


----------



## Run Runner

The prop guys replaced the front piece of the toy rifle with a clear red tube , so the actual length of the rifle may vary. The length of the toy rifle with the original front piece is 36". In the pictures I have seen the red tube appears to be longer than the part it replaced, that is where i came up with the 38". Here are some other measurements that may help you.

The hand grip from outside post to outside post -5 1/2"
top of hand grip to bottom of pistol grip -8 1/2"
back of the buttstock to the front of the part that is under the barrel -30 3/4"

Hope this helps. Let me know if you need any othe measurements.


----------



## gareee

drewid142 said:


> THANKS!
> 
> Runner... the 38 number... I'm guessing you have the toy rifle it was based on? Is 38 inches the length of that? I'd like to be precise if I can. Did you estimate the chariot rifle to be that length or is that the length of the toy you have?
> 
> I've decided... since I've done so much work making an accurate rifle, to also produce a 1/4 scale series of ray guns... LIS, others... including the Fantastic Voyage Laser!
> 
> That would make the LIS rifle come out to about 10 inches... cool!
> 
> Oh... and thanks ToyRoy! I've got that site... but you can never get too many referrals to good reference material like that!


Why not make then 1:6 scale so they can also be used for customer gi joe scaled figures?


----------



## drewid142

I thought about that gareee... but my thinking was there probably aren't all that many GI Joe fans out there, and as a stand alone display... a 10 inch rifle is way cooler than a 6 inch one... just my thinking though. Maybe I'll learn a little by listening to folks' responses here. I have some time to think before I have to comit to a scale.

oh runner... thanks for the numbers! YOU ROCK! THANK YOU!


----------



## drewid142

so I come up with 36.1 inches long based on the 30.75 from back of shoulder piece to front of part under barrel. Runner... see this illustration... is this the 30.75 inch measurement you made for me?


----------



## toyroy

drewid142 said:


> ...my thinking was there probably aren't all that many GI Joe fans out there, and as a stand alone display... a 10 inch rifle is way cooler than a 6 inch one...


There is, however, keen interest in 1/6 scale "Lost in Space" figures.


----------



## drewid142

or... based on the original gun being 36 inches long... I get a 39.8 inch laser rifle... any thoughts?


----------



## dbrussee

*Chariot Rifle*

Well, I have a prop replica based on the original Remco "Monkey Division" gun. Even with the red plastic emitter, the actual length of my replica is just a shade over 36". Emitter itself is 3". Can't say that I've done a precise measurement against the studio prop, but I stand just about 6' and when I run around the house with it, it sure feels "real". Hope this helps. 

Can't wait for the figures.


----------



## rondenning

Yes, I like 1/6 scale too.
I have the 3 SciFi Metropolis LIS figures(John, Smith, and the Keeper, and have had all the others on preorder for longer than I will admit).
So, I would definately be interested in these rifles in 1/6 scale as well as any other good sci-fi show weapons you would like to make.:woohoo:
But, I am definately ready to order all your 1/24 LIS offerings!!:thumbsup:
Ron:devil:


----------



## Run Runner

I can't seem to find the photo that made me think the red part of the rifle was longer. I am revising my measurements to reflect the length of the toy rifle.


----------



## gareee

BTW, has anyone heard anything more about the 1:6 scale pod, or 1:6 scale robot from that same company as well? I recall seeing some wip prototype pod images almost a year ago, but never heard anything from them at all after that. I'd LOVE a 1:6 robot, (and a 1:6 robby as well, Moebius!) And the pricing on something like that would be delivered cheaper then the seaview.

While yer at it, make a new 1:6 "model" new BSG cylon, but make it articulated like Hot Toys does for sideshow.

And a 1:6 Metropolis Maria could complete the trilogy..


----------



## starseeker2

I think it was Comet Miniatures that made a 1/6 scale Robbie. I haven't seen them in about 5 years but it is a really nice vac form kit, with metal details. I think it's 1/6 scale - mine is 13" tall. It was my first vacuum formed kit and it wasn't a difficult build, some styrene reinforcing and I filled it with Great Stuff expanding foam, so it's very sturdy. Should be some kicking around on EBay, etc.


----------



## rondenning

The now-defunct Lunar Models Robot B9 and Robbie were supposed to be 1/6 scale.
But, yes the Sci-Fi Metropolis company is doing all the LIS figures in 1/6.:thumbsup: 
They had some problems with the owner of the company getting seriously injured and they were set back significantly, but have renewed their licences and are hard at it.
They make a 1/2 scale Robot B9, and they are also doing a 2 foot and a 4 foot Jupiter 2, as well as the 1/6 Pod.:woohoo:
Ron:devil:


----------



## gareee

I recall talk of a 1:6 chariot, but since the pod has taken 2-3 years now, not sure if that will ever see the light of day...


----------



## Opus Penguin

Nice pictures of the J2 on that site, but I bet it is very expensive. Not many of us have that kind of money. I am hoping for something new by Moebius.


----------



## toyroy

If Moebius makes an accurate 1/6 Robot kit, perhaps _it_ could be scaled down to 1/24...(?) :thumbsup:

...Not that I won't have fun accurizing the old Aurora-based Robot in my chariot kit!


----------



## drewid142

ok... one brief chance to hear any opinions... I'm ready to do final rapidprototyping on the little rifle for the chariot figures set... but here's the deal...

the kit part represents a rifle that is about 10 inches longer than the rifle is suposed to be... 1.9ish inches at 1/24 scale = almost 46 inches.

I'm planning to make the rifle the correct length of 1.52 inches... making it 1/24 scale of a 36.5 inch rifle... but it will be noticably smaller than the kit part. I have to send the file off soon... but figured I'd give a few of you a chance to chime in before i pull the trigger... it's an expensive process... so "doing both" is not an option... sorry.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
Do the one that's going to match the figures and the kit part be damned


----------



## drewid142

yeah... that was exactly my thinking... I'm taking your opinion as bible and moving on! The rifles included with my figures will be 1.52 inches long.

CHEERS!

Drew


----------



## gaetan

Hello Drew

The kit is supposed to be 1/24, you created your figures for 1/24, it is logic and essential that everything should be at the same scale...

Gaétan

Ps looking for the results


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

drewid142 said:


> yeah... that was exactly my thinking... I'm taking your opinion as bible and moving on! The rifles included with my figures will be 1.52 inches long.
> 
> CHEERS!
> 
> Drew


oh great.. like that won't do anything for my Messiah complex...


----------



## Thor1956

gaetan said:


> Hello Drew
> 
> The kit is supposed to be 1/24, you created your figures for 1/24, it is logic and essential that everything should be at the same scale...


I may too late to voice an opinion, but I say go with scale ... it'll look better in the long run.

Dan


----------



## drewid142

It is done... proper scale... so it will be properly scaled to the figures... including future figures that will be making use of said laser rifle... they will be tiny little jewels of detail!


----------



## rondenning

I agree also, go with the correct scale with the figures. :thumbsup:
1/24 scale figures require 1/24 scale weapons!
And, as you said, any future figures you do will also be able to make use of the correctly scaled rifle!(and yes, we are all holding our breath for you to make lots more figures and equipment/accessories!!):dude:
And that can save you alot of time and money when doing more figures!
Ron:devil:


----------



## starseeker2

A bit earlier in this thread I posted a link to a picture of Don or John standing beside the Chariot, reaching up. If his fingers were straightened, it appears that his fingertips would be close to the height of the roof of the Chariot. Perhaps an NBA player has an 8'9" (edit: Moebius' stated height to roof) reach, but even at 6'3" John didn't. According to an early Fox blueprint for the Chariot, the floor to ceiling height inside was approx 5" or 60", and a 1/24 6'3" person could stretch fingertips to reach the roof. . The Moebius Chariot is 3" inside, which makes it a perfect 1/20 scale. And it is proportioned beautifully all around. 
RunRunner estimates that the laser rifle is 38". Others say 36.5 to 39.8". At 1.9", the Moebius Chariot rifle is an exact 38" long in 1/20 scale. 
Personally I'm hoping you're making everything at an actual 1/24 scale, as I'm downsizing my Moebius Chariot to 1/24.


----------



## toyroy

starseeker2 said:


> ...The Moebius Chariot is...a perfect 1/20 scale...


Now that you say that, it occurs to me that G scale model railroad figures and accessories are the same scale as the chariot, and close to the size of the pod.


----------



## starseeker2

And Tamiyas racing figures:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/TAMIYA-1-20-SCAL...oryZ1190QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gareee

There we go! Hubba Hubba!

http://www.greenwayproducts.com/buy_f_b_sunbathers.htm


----------



## toyroy

gareee said:


> There we go! Hubba Hubba!
> 
> http://www.greenwayproducts.com/buy_f_b_sunbathers.htm


Ummm, HO is a little smaller than 1/20 or 1/24. And "Hubba Hubba" ??? _Calvin Coolidge_ would have found that expression out of date. But, for plastic, they're pretty fantastic.


----------



## phantom11

I'm in agreement that the rifle should be the proper scale to match the figures. Go for it.

As for the level of interest in 1/6 versions of the rifle as opposed to 1/24, well, here's a link to the community to whom you should be asking that question:

http://www.onesixthwarriors.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=137

I think you should put the quesion to them...

I customize more 1/6 figures than build models at this point, have the Sci-Fi Metropolis 1/6 LiS figures and am eagerly awaiting more. Having properly scaled and detailed 1/6 weapons would be AWESOME.:thumbsup:


----------



## j2man

Hey Drew do you have anymore sneak peeks.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

starseeker2 said:


> And Tamiyas racing figures:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/TAMIYA-1-20-SCAL...oryZ1190QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those Figures are too Big...

I own a set.


----------



## flyingfrets

beatlepaul said:


> Those Figures are too Big...
> 
> I own a set.


That's because they're 1/20 and the Chariot & Pod are 1/*24*...


----------



## drewid142

no new sneak peaks... I'm in the dot the I's and cross the T's phase... re-doing a broken hand on chariot figures, fixing a damaged part on the 1/96 Mercury Atlas, and re-"printing" a tiny fix for the Robby Torso... lost a few days on these unanticipated delays... but should be sculpting cloths and hair soon... I will post progress shots on that. As soon as my caster is making real parts I will calculate final prices and take orders!

On "off days" I will get the final 1/72 Proteus parts ready for final rapid prototyping and resurect the 1/72 Icarus files! oh... and get the website up... I actually have a freind on-line to do that but I have to finish desing and some business loose ends... probably start off with snail mail orders... but hope to have proper shopping cart up and running before too long.


----------



## starseeker2

flyingfrets said:


> That's because they're 1/20 and the Chariot & Pod are 1/*24*...


Then how can a 1/24 scale figure reach this high on a 1/24 scale model???
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=65487&d=1220535000
And note the treads aren't even sunk into the earth The roof is NOT 8'9" off the ground.
According to the early blueprints, it's a perfect 1/20.
Matching the size of human beings to photos of the Chariot, it's very very close to 1/20.
Don could nearly get his shoulders out of the gun hatch. John's head is nearly level with the bottom of the curving roof panels. Maureen has to bend over to keep her head from hitting the roof. 
The laser rifle is a near perfect 1/20. 
Walks like a duck, talks like a duck, must be a chicken??


----------



## starseeker2

Ok, somebody, correct my math if I'm wrong here. 
Here I've got daVinci's human figure, which I'm assuming is reasonably correct proportionately. The radius of his reach is about where the fingers of the (albeit leaning) figure in the above linked photo show. We don't know if that figure is Don (6"0) or John (6"3") so let's split the difference and go 6' 1 1/2". 
On the print I made of the attached the figure is approx 75 mm head to toe (your will vary) which I want to equal 73.5" (6 1 1/2'). The radius of the fingers reaches to approx where Don/John reaches in the photo. The tread to roof height of the Chariot in my printout of this is approx 93.5mm. That translates to approx 7.64'. 
Note: the head of the daVinci figure doesn't seem to reach as close to the door top as in the picture. Which means that the fingers, fully outstretched, might even have reached higher?? If that is Guy Williams standing on the ground, his extra height and reach might mean that the Chariot is exactly the 8' from roof top to the bottom of the grousers that the blueprints say it is. 
The chariot drawings that I've posted elsewhere have a Snowcat chassis based on measurements I made a couple decades ago. Turns out they were not of a Sprite. Funny thing, while the blueprints of the Chariot have not the right shape (tho exactly the right dimensions?) they are dead on for the Sprite chassis, which has 4.50X12r tires. 
I'll let you all work on the scale of the Chariot from here on in. 
But: how tall would a human being have to be for his/her fingers to nearly reach the 8'9" roof of the kit at 1/24 scale?


----------



## gaetan

Starseeker, I am sending you some pictures of 1/24 and 1/20 figures beside the Chariot...

Gaétan


----------



## starseeker2

Gaetan: Thanks for the photos - they're great! 
The 1/24 figure is just slightly tall compared to the photo of Don or John handing the case up to the roof. Not so tall that I'd have an issue with it. He's definitely too wide, tho. Looks way too bulky. The 1/24 scale figure looks like Will next to the door, but his shoulder comes to about the right height compared to the photos of the front of the Chariot. Someone mentioned earlier about the Chariot's famous tail sitting stance and wondered if they wanted to replicate it. I wonder if in that photo from the front of the Chariot if it might not have been sitting back, which would bring the front end up somewhat. ??? I cannot explain why a figure that looks almost the right height at the side of the Chariot looks so huge from the front of it. 
But 1/24 still looks way too small. 1/20 is somewhat too large? I have to find a shot of John driving the thing. It seemed that his shoulders pretty much filled one side of it. 
Thanks again.
Edit: here's a shot of Judy from the front of the Chariot. They're both standing on the stage floor. According to the press book, Marta Kirsten was 5'4" tall. Measuring a 5'4" wife, her arm draped over a fender like that would be about 52" from the floor. The back of her neck would be about 54" from the floor. According to the blueprint above, the bottom of the front window is 56" from the ground, so given the angle of the photo, that would seem to match up really closely. The bottom of the front window should be at max (depending on the load on the suspension) 56" from the bottom of the grousers.
In the inside photo, check out where John's head is in relation to the bottom of the curving roof section. How high does a 1/24 figure have to sit to get its head into that approx position compared to a 1/20?
And the shot of Maureen is rather less useful, as the Chariot is a little further in the background. 
June Lockhart is supposed to be 5'5", according to her bio. 
???


----------



## starseeker2

Part of my confusion re the size of the figures compared to the front of the kit: the bottom of a 1/24 "Chariot" should sit almost exactly 1 1/2" off the ground. The Sprite's tires were 4.50 x 12, which should be 1" in diameter. Moebius' are 7/8 and the grouser blades aren't there, so it sits too low by a good 1/4".
It's just that every single bit of anecdotal evidence I can find shows that the blueprints could in fact be correct. Especially if you take the size of human beings vs Hobbits into consideration. (I'm not even going to suggest 1/21 scale. That's just too horrible a thought to contemplate.)


----------



## drewid142

eegads! Can we take nothing for granted! Oh well... nice sleuthing work on the scale... My figures are done at 1/24... they look good... but it looks like you may be right about the actual scale of the whole kit... bummer! Seated figs should be fine... when I do the diorama figures I'll have to think... correct to 1/20ish to make proper size relative to the chariot... for passing stuff up to roof, for instance... or keep them in scale with the seated... lots of time to think... I'm just going to finish up these figures as soon as possible... feeling a tad depressed about this scale issue.


----------



## djnick66

Scale issues like this are really fairly common in the modelling world. I can think of three kits with major scale problems...

Williams Brothers Lockheed Electra was supposed to be 1/48 but somewhere along the lines, the drawings used were photocopied and reduced slightly, resulting in a kit in the ever popular 1/54 scale!?!?!?!

Trumpeter's 1/35 scale Swedish S tank is about an inch too short in hull length, but is pretty much dead on in width. Why? Because when they designed the hull, they made the overall length WITH two large storage bins on the back the length of what just the hull itself WITHOUT the bins should be. As a result, the whole top of the model is compressed front to back but side to side is fine. Weird...

Bandai's 1/48 scale US halftracks have the oppostite problem... Bandai made the bodywork as wide as the real vehicles bodywork PLUS wide side stowage bins. So the kit without the bins has the width it should have with them... WHen you add the side racks the kits become ludicrisly wide. 

It is hard to make a model from drawings alone. The real item should be measured and worked from directly. In the case of the Chariot, the kit was probably made largely from "eyeballing" photos or using publised dimensions for the Snow Cat chassis. Since Thiokol made similar but different chassis' too, there is the possiblity that more than one vehicle or set of dimensions was referenced. Since the wheels and trackwork are obviously off, it can be assumed the rest of the model differs somewhat proportinally from the real thing.

Without having a real Chariot to measure and inspect, when it comes to making accessories, probably the best bet is to make them fit the model and fit what they will be doing in/on/around the model. To get them to fit properly inside they may work out fine at 1/24. If a standing, exterior figure is a bit small, then those might need to be larger. 

Oddly some aftermarket companies don't do this... I bought a Verlinden resin Sturmtiger conversion one time that was scaled from the real vehicle (good) but was no where compatable with the Tamiya chassis (dumb)... it would have been easier to scale the conversion to fit the existing Tamiya plastic kit rather than make it "accurate" but unusable.


----------



## gaetan

Drew 

I sent you the same pics I sent Starseeker this morning.... Disturbing... The figures are 1/20 modelrailroad resin sculpt from Fine Folks

Gaétan


----------



## gaetan

I don't mind if either of you would post it...

Gaétan


----------



## starseeker2

Some of Gaétan's photos, comparing a 1/24 and 1/20 scale figures to the model:


----------



## starseeker2

And a couple I sent back to Gaétan. 

Gaétan's seated figures seem seated too high - in the photo of the Chariot moving, the passenger's legs are barely visible over the edge of the window, if at all. I've totally scrapped the kit interior, so I don't know: are the driver's seats quite a bit lower than the passenger seats, as they're supposed to be?

The 1/20 figure seated in the door seems way too big. The 1/24 figure standing by the door seems way too small. 

Still fooling with Leonardo. I've scaled his person to be 5'4" (plus a 1" heel for all of them) to the left, where the photo has Judy with her arm over the bumper. The next one is scaled to 6'1", Don at the gun hatch, and the third on the right is 6'3", and the background is the Chariot drawn from the blueprints, with the treads fixed to reflect the Sprite's tires, all scaled to 1/24. 

Frankly, I don't know what to make of all of this. I'm not really sure I care anymore (I wanna finish my Seaview!...) All I really wanted to know was if I should get a set of 1/20 figures for my Chariot, as that's pretty close what the blueprints seem to scale the model as. I think I've posted every picture I have with a Chariot and a person anywhere near it, and Leonardo is going to start charging me royalties soon.

Edit: thought I'd have a go of the figure as close to in sitting in the open door position as I can figure how to make him. I don't understand how that 1/20 figure sitting in the door looks so huge. Was that the village giant? (Actually it reminds me of New Ware's 1/24 Last Men in the Moon figures. They are truly beautiful but they are just slightly too large to fit into my 1/24 LM, and I used NASA dimensions for all the hatches.)

Like to find a good ergonomic diagram of a seated figure and try to put it in the driver's seat but... my Seaview...

Still yet another edit: The kit's tires are 1/8" too small (should be R=12 according to info I found about the Sprite after I made my original drawings. I've also scrapped the kit's treads but I don't think they had the cleats and blades, which also adds about 1/8", so the kit sits about 1/4" too low. If anyone is actually insane enough to be measuring.


----------



## drewid142

Great reference gaetan! It looks to me like 1/22 is about the right scale. I agree with starseeker... 1/24 looks small, but 1/20 looks too big... I think I'd prefer the 1/24 to the 1/20, though.


----------



## gareee

So how tall (in inches) are those two figures, and how tall would be the ideal scale (in inches)


----------



## gaetan

Hello Garee

The nude 1/24 Preiser is 3.010 in = 6ft

The resin 1/20 Fine Folk is 3.550 in = 5.11 ft

It's why we tend to say that being a bit big for 1/24, the Chariot would tend to be more on the side of 1/22.......... BUUUTTT, is 1/4 of an inch a so big difference that 1/24 figure wouldn't fit right ? I don't think so. Don't forget that on a seated figure the loss of size can be distributed equally on the head/torso and the legs. So it's only 1/8 inch less if you measure the seat to the top of the head. 

In Star Trek Next Generation the bridge furnitures were built 90% smaller than real scale. I read that in the companion magazine published at the time in the late eighties. Have we remarked that ? Was it so bad ? I don't think so .... It's Hollywood and it's smoke & mirrors effects......

Anyway 1/24 or 1/22, we will have to decide, and fast because some of us have already invested a lot of money and work.....

Just for diorama conformity's sake I would prefer to stay 1/24 as the Space Pod is also 1/24. I took some screengrabs of the Chariot and on some pics DEPENDING OF THE CAMERA ANGLE ''a LOW or HIGH SHOT''will change completely the perspective. Some photos will look 1/24 and some others 1/22. 

Gaétan


----------



## gareee

Cool.. thanks for that. I've been wanting to see if any of the star wars figure could be used along with the chariot or pod.. sounds like the shorter ones might fit in fine.


----------



## Opus Penguin

So are we shooting for 1/22 scale figures for the Chariot?


----------



## toyroy

FWIW, G scale trains(and figures) made in the U.S. are usually 1/20.3 scale, with a few older ones 1/24. LGB and other European stuff is 1/22.5 scale. 

The differences have to do with the track gauge, the track being the common factor for all these trains. European modelers are representing metre gauge, whereas the most-prevalent American narrow gauge was 3'.


----------



## drewid142

I've been working on graphics for the website while I wait for parts to come back from caster.

I came upon a chicken or egg situation... I want to populate the site with photography of actual models... but I also want to have the site up and running as soon as I have models to sell... so I'm doing an interim solution using whatever I have to build a site now.


----------



## rondenning

Website idea looks great Drew!!:thumbsup:
I can't wait for several of your products to be offered up!
LIS figures, Robbie, Jetpack figures, and that Proteus, and Icarus look great too!!
I keep checking your website nearly every day, watching for you to come online, ready for orders!! LOL!!:woohoo:
Ron:devil:


----------



## John P

GREAT logo, Drew!!


----------



## drewid142

Damn... good and bad... here's the correct rifle... looks awesome... but the disk on the tip is way too fragile... re-doing it twice as thick... but thought you'd enjoy checking it out! Work continues...


----------



## rondenning

Lookin good drew!!:thumbsup:
I can't wait for these figures, man you do awesome work!!
Ron:devil:


----------



## AJ-1701

rondenning said:


> Lookin good drew!!:thumbsup:
> I can't wait for these figures, man you do awesome work!!
> Ron:devil:


yep have to agree there :thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956

drewid142 said:


> Damn... good and bad... here's the correct rifle... looks awesome... but the disk on the tip is way too fragile... re-doing it twice as thick... but thought you'd enjoy checking it out! Work continues...


Your site logo and everything is awsome Drew!! :woohoo: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

May I suggest that if the ring on the laser rifle is too fragile to be molded in place, then why not make it a separate peice that can be glued on ... ?

I can't wait for your site to go live and order the Chariot Figures!! :woohoo:

Dan


----------



## toyroy

drewid142 said:


> ...the disk on the tip is way too fragile...


Is it possible to "print" around a metal insert? Or, is it possible to print in metal?


----------



## djnick66

A photo etch ring would be the way to go... or just make one from thin wire or solder.


----------



## starmanmm

Already posted my thoughts on your proposed logo for your website on another site.

Like it.


----------



## drewid142

Holy Cow! I've been freaked out for the last half hour! I was working on building the Crowsnest site... but I am not a web guy... I thought I was offline but my site was live with Paypal hooked up and everything!! And I didn't know how to turn it off! Half an hour waiting for tech support and now it is password protected until it is ready to go live... if any of you actually ordered anything i will see tomorrow... and have to cancel the order for now... but soon!

Sorry if any of you went on there... there were placehold prices and such and images of products... but it was all slapped up there just learning how to build it!


----------



## djnick66

When I had my site up, I found it was easier to get it set up and hosted by someone else then I just add my own artwork, product, etc. It really wasn't very expensive and it saved me a TON of time. They set up the framework, security, pay options etc. Then i could devote my time to just adding the product and images. Never had any probelms with it either as they did a good job.


----------



## drewid142

djnick... where's your site? can I see it? EDIT... oh... I see you daid when you HAD your site up... never mind

I'm already doing as you said... but just using the user friendly tool allowed me to create a store that works, which I will then emulate using my art director friend and my web page builder friend to get a better looking store running that does all the basic stuff the template store does... but I accidentally made it live... which freaked me out for a while.


----------



## djnick66

you can still go there www.marchets.com BUT it doesn't work properly and hasnt been updated in ages. Its an artifact lingering in cyberspace.


----------



## rondenning

Hey Drew,
I will be gone to stay with my ailing mother for the next several days, so don't sell 'em all before I get Back!!(Monday, or Tuesday hopefully!)
Have a great weekend all!(get to building them models!!):thumbsup:
Ron:devil:


----------



## drewid142

No worries... I'm affraid I'm going to miss my goal of actually selling in September... but I'm dotting i's, crossing t's, and organizing ducks into rows and junk! SOON!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I'm warming up my checkbook and waiting for you to fire the starting pistol


----------



## John P

What scale are those ducks?


----------



## rondenning

I'm baaaaack!
Still droolin over your figures drew!:tongue:
LOL!!! I still check your website to see when it comes online! Allready prepared to put a workin on the ol' paypal account!!:thumbsup:
I also was glad to see your other thread for some figures to go in the PL J2!!
HOPE SO!!
Ron:devil:


----------



## jackshield

dont know if anyone has mentioned it, as i skipped through some of it, but i have been making figures for a 1/72 runabout by taking standard 1/72 figures, civil war and etc., and shaving off the "greebles" to make them star fleet. found a few cowboys with a big pistol on their side to do klingons from, but may cut top half of body off and sub with modified revolutionary british top, their jackets make a good start for klingon top.
i dont know what scale the LOS stuff is, think someone mentioned 1/24?, so maybe around 3:" for 6 ft man. the softer plastis soldiers and such from the toy aisle may serve well for this purpose. i did find in making strfleet figures, the indian charachters were a good start to end up with the smooth profile of the uniform.


----------



## rondenning

LOL!!
I am racin' Lou to see who orders from your website first!!!:woohoo:
Just kiddin ya Lou!! 
Ron:devil:


----------



## ROM

New here and just picked up on this. Looking great and I'm interested when they're available!:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

YEAH! I LOVE THE ENTHUSIASM HERE!

just a taste of things to come... here is the recovery section of the Mercury spacecraft got the 1/96th scale Mercury Atlas!

I have to admit I almost peed myself!

I wasted about a thousand dollars going back and forth varying the exageration in the topology of the surface details to get the best possible rendering... not really wasted money... I'm getting very good at creating printable surfaces that look like I want them to!


----------



## drewid142

oh... almost forgot... the final HERO laser rifle part!

The inside of the handle and the trigger guard are filled in with paper thin sheets for casting... modeler wil have to remove the sheet with x-acto surgery

part looks a litle wierd because the material is semi-transparent... light passes through... trust me... it's freakin' awesome!


----------



## rondenning

Amazing work Drew!!!:thumbsup:
I am still watchin for the web-site to come on-line for orders!!:woohoo:
This will be a great set of figures and accessories for the Chariot!! I simply can't wait!LOL!!
Bring 'em on!!:lol:
Ron:devil:


----------



## toyroy

drewid142 said:


> oh... almost forgot... the final HERO laser rifle part!... trust me... it's freakin' awesome!


I agree! :thumbsup: 

Here's an idea: you could make molds, and cast up Gummi Laser Rifles to sell at the movies!


----------



## ROM

Wow!! That rifle looks amazing!!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Drew, when do you estimate your site will go live? Do you have an idea on cost of the kits yet? Just planning my budget


----------



## drewid142

Hi Opus! I hope to have the site live in a few weeks. Many models are at the caster, but still need some work done on the masters... I'm trying to ship the chariot figures first because I know a lot of folks want them for the chariots they are building right now... but I still can't dependably set a date or a price... soon, though.


----------



## rondenning

This might be a stupid question, and I might have missed it if you said it before, but will these figures be made of resin, or, I had the impression, that they would be injection molded styrene plastic???:freak:
Ron:devil:


----------



## John P

Resin. He's just a guy working out of his garage.


----------



## John P

Anything happening?


----------



## Tim Nolan

I keep checking this post for an update too, any progress? When can we buy em'?!! LOL!!!


----------



## drewid142

Some hold ups on the casting side... I'm more frustrated that you guys... rest assured. The web site design is done and will be assembled very soon... I had hoped to launch the site with models available... I refuse to take any orders before I have the products in my hands... I hope to post pics of cast parts very soon... maybe even tonight if the caster sends some decent shots. Sorry... but a lot is getting done, it's just that nothing is finished. Soon.


----------



## toyroy

For something like this, it's better done right, than fast. But, you knew that already. :dude:


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Toyroy... and you hit the nail right on the head. I was ambitious on the poses, and we are resolving casting problems, some having to do with the delicate fingers, and some having to do with the arms and legs in complex mold-lock situations. I have already commited to re-doing any part that needs to be redone to get it right, and we are trying to get the kit out as soon as possible. I am trying to "launch" a new garage model brand, so I am very very particular about the quality of any product we will deliver. As I get more experience I hope to get better at schedules... but I will not comprimise on the quality. It may be late... but it will NOT be a dollar short... it will AMAZE.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Take your time Drew. I think everyone appreciates your dedication to quality. I have a ways to go before my Chariot and Space Pod are finished so I know I can wait and would rather if it means an even better product.


----------



## drewid142

*First Castings Done!*

We ran into some problems, but here's a look at the first castings! I still have to sculpt the cloths and hair, but I should have the parts in my hands soon! These are pics the caster sent me last night.


----------



## drewid142

and for those interested... here's a look at the 1/96 scale Mercury Atlas parts!


----------



## j2man

So far so good!


----------



## starmanmm

Figures look good!


----------



## AJ-1701

starmanmm said:


> Figures look good!


Ditto on that!! Here's hoping this whole financial thing settles a bit more and our bashed up dollar gets a fight in it cause I am wanting these babies... :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

What is the idea behind the cool Mercury Atlas? It won't work with the Revell John Glenn set... A resin ballistic cap for the Revell kit missile would be good (the kit was originally an ICBM).


----------



## flyingfrets

djnick66 said:


> What is the idea behind the cool Mercury Atlas? It won't work with the Revell John Glenn set... A resin ballistic cap for the Revell kit missile would be good (the kit was originally an ICBM).


1/96 would put it in scale with the Revell Saturn V. Hey Drew, you got a 1/96 Gemini-Titan lurking around there too?


----------



## drewid142

There will be a full set of boosters, American and Soviet in 1/96th scale! I'm even working in the background on a shuttle stack in that scale, but it will be a long time coming...

Drew


----------



## djnick66

Doesn't someone do those in 1/100 already... kind of close to 1/96? I know they are out in 1/200... A big problem with space kits is everyone did their own scale and there were a lot of gaps! 

If I were you, I wouldn't make a 1/96 shuttle stack... I would make 1/100 boosters for the existing 1/100 Orbiter kit. Its close enough to 1/96 to fit in.


----------



## drewid142

Good advice... but part of me doing this stuff is to do things I WANT to do... and I would like to do a kit that had really fine detail. The shuttle stack is a loooong way away anyway. I've got far too many things i want to do before I tackle that.

When you see the final 1/96th Atlas kit you will see what I'm doing. It is super accurate and super detailed. As a business person I'm hoping that will draw people to buy it. As an enthusiast... that is what I am enjoying creating. I thought about 1/72. but it is already well covered by Realspace models and Newware... and the Saturn V in that scale is not very practical for most folks. I chose to build out the 1/96th scale to allow folks to complete that scale with the largest reasonable Saturn V. I look forward to doing a Soviet N1 in that scale. Is it the smartest business decision? I'm not entirely sure... but I WANT to make the models and that scale seemed to present an interesting opportunity.

It's a wierd balance thing... on the little 1/350 Proteus kit... I expect to LOSE about a thousand dollars or more on it. I just HAD to make it. I'll sell it for about 50 bucks. I expect to sell about 50 of them. It's a model smaller than my thumb that has interior and 5 figures. It is, quit frankly, insane. I hope I am not.


----------



## drewid142

After a series of FRUSTRATING delays I finally have a bunch of the Chariot Figure parts in my possession! I am beginning sculpting the cloths and hair... I'll post pics as soon as I finish one!

For those that are interested... there are a bunch of new pics of a complete set of 1/96 scale Mercury Atlas parts on the photobucket site now!

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## veedubb67

The Atlas is looking sharp! How are you going to tackle the launch tower - PE or resin?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## drewid142

First sculpting... Don's Hair! This IS my very first sculpt. I tried the parka first... but then just tore it all off to try again after I study dynamic cloth folds a bit more tonight. I'll try again tomorrow. I'm using Magic Sculpt, and I must say, I totally dig it!


----------



## drewid142

...getting the hang of this... here's John's Hair...


----------



## starmanmm

Looking good.


----------



## drewid142

Thanks starmann! Here's Zachary's Hair!

That's it for hair today... Judy's hair has to wait until I do her parka, and I'm waiting on the caster for the other figures... I'll try to figure out the cloth stuff tonight and post some completed figures!


----------



## drewid142

My first dynamic cloth sculpt... took a few tries, but I think I'm getting the hang of it. I will clean it up after it dries... hope you folks dig it!

I, myself, can't wait to see all of them crowding the interior of the Chariot with their parkas on, and Bloop sitting on the side bar.

I give you... the Dr. Smith Figure!


----------



## gareee

looks like yer using sculpey.. to smooth it out, use a bit of alcohol on a que tip. (Note use it sparingly, since it dissolves sculpey)


----------



## drewid142

I'm actually using Magic Sculpt... any tips? I'm new at this so if anyone has some good tips for using Magic-Sculpt I would LOVE to hear from you! Smoothing techniques?


----------



## Thor1956

drewid142 said:


> My first dynamic cloth sculpt... took a few tries, but I think I'm getting the hang of it. I will clean it up after it dries... hope you folks dig it!
> 
> I, myself, can't wait to see all of them crowding the interior of the Chariot with their parkas on, and Bloop sitting on the side bar.
> 
> I give you... the Dr. Smith Figure!


Looking good Drew :thumbsup:

Put me down for 2 sets. Can't wait to see the rest of the peices. :woohoo:

Side Note: I really loved "Iron Helix"! That damned robot had me going for two months before I finally figured a way to beat it. But it was a great game :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## drewid142

THOR! IRON HELIX? A BLAST FROM THE PAST!

Thanks! That was a long time ago, but I'm still quite proud of it! I'm actually working with the programmer that worked on Iron Helix right now and he and I are making another original game title... but noi scifi in this one!

Here's a little update... moving along on the sculpting... Judy is at a rough state of completion...


----------



## JeffG

That looks absolutely fantastic. I'm planning on sculpting figures too and seeing your stuff is very inspirational! Love the how you've captured the basic facial structures already too; Smith's nose, Prof. Robinson's squarish head-all instantly recognizable. Good stuff!


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Jeff! I'm getting pretty psyched, myself!

Here's Don and John without arms, along with Judy and Smith!


----------



## drewid142

I'll finish the arms... but then I'm waiting on the last figures from the caster... should be soon... then a day or two to finish the last of the sculpting... and... oila! (...that's French!)

Better late than never, I guess! I hope lots of you still want figures for your Chariots!


----------



## drewid142

Help! Does anyone out there know how to reach "Crazy Joe" Nejberger?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

drewid142 said:


> Thanks Jeff! I'm getting pretty psyched, myself!
> 
> Here's Don and John without arms, along with Judy and Smith!


its the "Venus De Robinsons"

looking great!


----------



## John P

Looking fanTASTic!

The only criticism I'm gonna level is to point out that 60s bras held the ladies' breasts much _higher _than judy's appear to be in the sculpt.


----------



## Thor1956

John P said:


> Looking fanTASTic!
> 
> The only criticism I'm gonna level is to point out that 60s bras held the ladies' breasts much _higher _than judy's appear to be in the sculpt.


That's true John, but Marta Kristen didn't have much more than a B-Cup anyway ... at least this model has what looks to be a C ...  Even if they are a bit saggy.


----------



## drewid142

They aren't saggy... it is an optical illusion from pictures taken from above... you will see... she is perky and well lifted!

but i will grant you... they are bigger than they should be... oops... comic influences? I'll get some more pics when she is finished... I think you will like the end result!


----------



## Thor1956

drewid142 said:


> I think you will like the end result!


Drew,

I KNOW I'm going to love the end results :woohoo:

I don't care if you gave her DDs  ... the kit is going to be a GREAT accessary to a already GREAT kit :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Thor1956 said:


> That's true John, but Marta Kristen didn't have much more than a B-Cup anyway ... at least this model has what looks to be a C ...  Even if they are a bit saggy.


Si, Having seen the occasional nude of Marta, I think her LiS costume was well-padded.


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> Si, Having seen the occasional nude of Marta, I think her LiS costume was well-padded.


Pretty catty, for someone with your avatar.


----------



## John P

I thought it was right in character for a dirty dog like me.


----------



## jbond

What's the price point on these? I'm eager to finally see some of these incredible-looking products out the door (still waiting with bated breath for the Proteus kits...).


----------



## drewid142

I don't know price yet, or even if I will offer them as singles or only in the complete set. Although I have gained a great deal of experience so far, this is still my very first model kit produced... I will figure the price as soon as I know the end result on costs to develop and cast parts. I am almost finished with the parts I have in my hands, and the caster said he would send me the rest tomorrow, so I should actually be FINISHED with the chariot figures by the end of the week! THAT is BIG NEWS!


----------



## rondenning

GREAT NEWS DREW!!!:thumbsup:
I am still up for 1, if not 2, sets!!
I am back from taking care of my mother, who passed away on 10/23, and have picked up another computer to replace the one that crashed while I was staying at the hospital with mom, so I can now check the boards again!! 
I will be VERY busy the next few weeks setting up everything, and taking care of all the stuff my mom wanted done to take care of my handicapped younger brother, but I am hoping to start the pod and chariot builds soon!!
I am still trying to check out all the new after-market stuff for these most excellent kits!!:woohoo:
I hope I didn't miss too much while I was away.
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Tim Nolan

Man, you can definitely count me in still! I can't wait to get these things! Spectacular job!!!


----------



## drewid142

Small delay... caster will be sending me the last parts this Tuesday... I've got this sculpting stuff down now, so I will turn around the final parts in 3 days after I have the resin copies to work on... so the Chariot parts will go to gang molding next weekend... and as soon as I have costs and reliable delivery dates from the caster i will take orders... estimate some time the week after next! Also due up will be the 1/24 Jetpack figures, the 1/24 Robby, and the 1/96 Mercury Atlas.

1/350 Proteus... we gave up casting the hull top in clear... so I am re-doing it as a 2 part hull, with tiny clear cast window insert... should work well, so that kit will finally see the light of day soon... and the spectacular 1/72 Proteus is now finished! Final rapid prototype parts going out... so I will deliver all of those kits before Christmas, if just barely... into the economic downturn/recession/depression.

The 1/32 Mercury will be up soon too, but it has fallen aside as I tried to finish the Chariot figures. 

I have contacted Moebius and will get a Flying Sub seat to work from out of the test shots... so I should have some great FS figures ready when the FS ships... instead of this bogus months after the Chariot shipped stuff I'm pulling now! Little by little I get my act together!


----------



## starmanmm

Good Up Dates!!!


----------



## rondenning

Sounds great drew!!
Lookin forward to the Robby, and Jet Pack too!!:woohoo:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Y3a

since 6/30 we have heard about the figures..... HEARD......

WHEN? 

Seems you are doing too many projects at once, and NONE are getting completed.

just an observation.


----------



## gareee

Quality work takes time.


----------



## Dave Metzner

My assumption is that Drew has a REAL job that consumes a minimum of 40 hours every week and that he may sleep a minimum of eight hours in every 24....He probably wastes 2-3 hours a day eating meals, watches an hour of news on TV every evening he Might have a wife and kids that demand a few hours each week and Therefore he has limited time to devote to producing a set of figures.
This is also his first venture into sculpting so there is bound to be some learning curve involved!
I'd say that y'all need to be patient....

Dave


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Dave! Good assessment, by the way. 

I have just taken to ignoring the negative comments... there are enough folks that just chime in with supportive excitement. My personal mantra has been that i will not ship anything that is not spectacular, and I will not take a dime of anyone's money until I have finished products ready to send out.

I had a number of projects in the works when I realized that there was a great need for these figures so I added them to my que and made them my top priority. Every step of the way I have had to learn things and pay for my own mistakes. As Lou pointed out once... I don't do this for the love of the art... I do it for all the smokin hot babes!


----------



## Y3a

Then perhaps the announcements can be kept to a minimum as well? I'll get those figure when they are available....Maybe even SEVERAL SETS, but please...WHEN they are ready. I've done model RR kits in the past so I am aware of marketing. However, announce WHEN you are selling, as a surprise to others who are slower and won't have much of a market. Your research and such is top notch, but wait to tell us until you can sell to us. A casual questionaire would have been cool last year.


----------



## drewid142

...but Y3a... there are so many people that just enjoy looking at the progress shots! Yes... it is kind of marketing... but let's get real here... there are much much easier ways to make a buck then creating a garage model kit.

I paid for my 1/350 K'tinga kit over a year ago... and I am still waiting for delivery from Rel... but I know he is good for it... so I offer him only encouragement and patience... and I wait. There are others less distinguished that have taken money and never delivered. I am not one of them. I have not taken a dime from anyone and I have spent thousands of dollars producing the kits I am making, and there seem to be a lot of folks that enjoy following along and witnessing the stages of development. So don't think that you speak for them when you ask me to not post progress. 

Relax.

Enjoy.

If you really feel strongly, take a poll to see if folks would rather not see images of kits in development. If you look back and read this long long thread you will see that you are the only one that has ever chimed in with negative comments.


----------



## starseeker2

Drewid - I know the feeling: too much to do at once and not enough time to do everything that you'd like as quickly as you'd like. As long as your figures are still available in another year or so, when I finally finish my Chariots, I'll be a happy camper. If this is your first time sculpting, whatever your day job is, you have probably missed your true calling. Beautiful work!


----------



## gareee

Personally, I think it's more about sharing the road of development instead of advertising. odds are, the set will cost more then I'll want to pay anyway, but I'm still interested in seeing it's development.


----------



## John P

Y3a said:


> Then perhaps the announcements can be kept to a minimum as well? I'll get those figure when they are available....Maybe even SEVERAL SETS, but please...WHEN they are ready. I've done model RR kits in the past so I am aware of marketing. However, announce WHEN you are selling, as a surprise to others who are slower and won't have much of a market. Your research and such is top notch, but wait to tell us until you can sell to us. A casual questionaire would have been cool last year.


What are ya, trying to be a spoilsport? Everybody _else _is enjoying seeing the development process.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I am willing to wait just because I know the quality will be good. I also appreciate the picture updates. They help me plan out in my head exactly how I want the items to look in my model.


----------



## Grissom

Hey guys, I know I'm kinda an outsider here, been reading along for a few months and only chimed in a time or two, but I gotta say one of the things that keeps me coming back to Hobby Talk is following Drews odyssey! I have spent more money on models that any grown man should admit to and have seen some good sculpts and some so-so sculpts and some down right awful sculpts, but I have never seen anyone produce a sculpt as FANTASTIC as the ones Drew is turning out here - hair! Hair? My God who sculpts hair that looks so perfect? And did someone actually COMPLAIN about those breasts? Come ON I wouldn't have wanted to miss this adventure for anything! Drew ought to be selling this stuff as a "How To" clip or as a tease for sales - but we're getting it free. Drew keep 'em coming man, I for one am loving it! And I don't care what the cost, put me down for at least one set of the Robinson's and at least two Robbies. An honest man that is this devoted to excellence and that wont even take advance orders to cover some of the costs? That can only mean that what he does produce will be well worth the wait and that he will set a reasonable price on what he does put out. I'm in your corner Drew!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

plus you gotta remember..

these figures are the icing on the cake, not the cake. It's not as if we're all waiting for somebody to make a particular part so that we can complete our builds or anything. you could even glue down the canopy and still get these figures in thru the doors (or top bubble)

So I say, build your Chariot, take a tall drink of hush-up juice and just look at the pretty pictures.

my two quatloos


----------



## John P

Ah, but I wasn't _complaining _about those breasts, just pointing out that they're canonically and historically inaccurate!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

John,
but are they _conically_ accurate?


----------



## toyroy

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ...but are they _conically_ accurate?


You mean, PC(parabolically correct?)


----------



## Capt. Krik

John P said:


> Ah, but I wasn't _complaining _about those breasts, just pointing out that they're canonically and historically inaccurate!


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## drmcoy

I, for one, appreciate the fact that I was given a "heads up" on these figures (and possible luggage) for Chariot as it allowed me to build my Chariot in a way that will allow me to ADD the figures and luggage once they are available.

In other words, I didn't GLUE DOWN the top canopy (so figures could go in) and i didn't glue down the luggage that came with the kit so I can switch it out when new luggage is available.

Sure, I want everything "yesterday" like anyone else, but I am glad I was given a "heads up" so I could build my model to allow for the add-ons AND so I didn't waste time hunting for 1/35th figures I could modify.

The only thing that would be extra nice is if a RANGE of price could be offered so I knew how much to start saving up, but I understand if drewid is reluctant to post price until he has solid knowledge.

I'll keep watching this thread with great excitement and anticipation.


----------



## Grissom

What . . . No update? Come on Drew, don't let one spoil sport reck the fun the rest of us are having. Some of us are biting our nails and twisting our fingers in anticipation of more pics. They don't even have to be of the Robinsons, I'd love to see anything you got.

Come on guys, give me some back up here - Drew has earned our support!


----------



## drewid142

no worries here, guys! I pretty much ignore any negatives... the stuff I'm making is cool as pooh and I know folks want to look at it! In the same way that i spend way too much time looking at what other people are working on. 

Update... last of the Chariot figure parts are packed up at the caster and heading back to me by overnight tomorrow. It will take me 3 days to finish the layered sculpting with periods of time built in to allow layers to dry... so by the end of the week the actual final parts will be heading back to the caster!

Today I worked on digital revisions to the last set of prototype parts needed to finish up the Mercury Atlas with improved details... the decals are already in the works... Photoetched parts should be in the works soon too... and a whole slew of kits will be ready about the same time. 

Golly I'm super excited! Fun updates with pictures by the end of the week! ...and thanks for all the enthusiasm!


----------



## rondenning

I too, love the updates, and your photos of the process involved in sculpting, and making these great figures!! You have great talent in this area!!:thumbsup:
I definately want these figures, as well as the Jet-pack figures, and Robby too.
I just hope I will be able to afford them, as it seems alot of the after-market resin add-ons for kits can be so pricey as to immediately cut me out of purchasing them!!
I check back on this thread for your updates and progress every time there is a new post! Keep up the most excellent work drew!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## drewid142

OK! LAST WIP UPDATE! Next update will be the final hero figures! Here's Penny and Maureen added to the mix... just gotta do Will and I'm done. These are first pass sculpts... I plan to revise Meureens and Penny's Hairdos and polish the parkas in the second sculpt... but here's a treat for those of you that want to see them!

Note that i discovered that I can sculpt directly onto the printapart parts... I miss the nice white resin base for aesthetic reasons... but the extra step of casting interim parts has been eliminated! So you see them with the slightly clear blue surface which does not show the surface detail that is there very well... sorry...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I gotta say I was wondering why you had the extra step...I guess I figured there musta been a technical reason.

happy to hear they're on the way


----------



## gareee

Um...what happened to the Bloop?


----------



## Thor1956

Ooooooohh ... I can't wait ... I can't wait ... I can't wait .... :woohoo:

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Even Judy is looking better ... 

Christmas comes early this year ... that is if these are ready in time.

Drew, do you think you'll have these ready to ship before Christmas? (I hope!!!)


----------



## j2man

Maureen looks spot on! Judy is looking healthy. I wouldn't give Dr. Smith a chair, but an extra pole to sit on. he he he. I don't believe Will or Penny will be happy giving up their seat for Smith! I think I would do Smith in a standing position under the sliding dome, just waiting for some alien flying creature to releive itself upon him.......he he he. Can someone do a cyclorama background for a diorama? Maybe one of the cyclops laying on it's side with that evil eye looking into the chariot. All the figures look great!


----------



## drewid142

Where's Bloop? Oops... forgot to put him in the shot... will get him in the final pics of the finished masters.

Will it ship before Chrismas? I sure as heck hope so... After all the twists and turns I have taken, it seems nothing can stop me from actually finishing the project this Tuesday or so... I have to go away for the weekend tomorrow morning and take my nephew in Syracuse to a science fair... 7 hour drive each way... So the masters will be in the hands of the caster by Friday at the latest!

I'll get instructions and packageing ready... and even if the website isn't up yet i will take orders by snail mail to get them off to folks as quickly as possible!

Still my first time... so don't get all angry if I miss my dates... but I should have pricing and such figured in about 10 days... and as soon as the caster can assure me that the parts will be ready on a particular date I will take orders... probably about 2 weeks from now to take orders, and ship the goods around the first week or two in December? That's what I'm shooting for, anyway. I will have firm information as soon as I can.

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## John P

Just let us know where to send the money!


----------



## starmanmm

Like John said!!!


----------



## rondenning

AWESOME!! :woohoo:
Hope these will be affordable!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Gemini1999

I'm so looking forward to these... I'm in for two sets - I'm going to surprise a friend with the second set for Xmas.

Bryan


----------



## drewid142

I'm wokring on the final parts! In between sculpting sessions... I'm doing the instructions, packaging, and painting instructions... problem... I bought the entire first season for frame grabbing and reference... all B/W! I know I saw some pics online where I could see lavender, red, blue and other parka colors... argh! Does anybody have any good reference or suggestions as to the painting instructions? I'm sure a lot of hard core folks will insist on gathering their own reference, but I feel I must include a decent set of painting instructions... so if anyone has any advice here I'd love to hear from you!

So... I'm looking for help identifying the colors of the different character's parkas and pants.



final parts will be sent to the caster this Wednesday!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
here's a great place to start

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/liscast-home.html


----------



## drewid142

Hi Lou! Thanks! But I just spent well over an hour looking at every relavent photo album there... I came up with Dk Brown for Maureen, Lt. Grey for Smith, Orange for Judy... and guessing Navy Blue for Don and John... no clue for Will, and looking for a color pic of Penny's crazy patterned parka. Still looking... but thanks... that is the best I've found so far also! I could have sworn a saw a pic with the whole bunch... one was in lavender I thought... can't find it now... oops

Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

look at penny's gallery 4 to see color pics of her paisley parka
the cast main page has color Will and Don


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

here you go

still no smith.

no reason to think the pants were anything other than their regular costumes


----------



## drewid142

Lou! You Are A God!

I think Smith is Light Grey, though.


----------



## Zathros

I myself, am looking forward to a _price..._


----------



## Opus Penguin

Here is a Dr. Smith and Will one ...


----------



## toyroy

Opus Penguin said:


> Here is a Dr. Smith and Will one ...


I don't think this is first-season, though.


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Opus! That's a good one! Confirms my thought that Smith is in Light Grey! There are lots of conflicting color references... I will just point that out in the painting instructions and advise folks that this is just one legitimate color scheme suggested.

Drew

I finished the parts tonight! I've got a little touch up to do in the morning and they all get sent to the caster for mass production tomorrow!

I'm pondering the possibility of making a decal sheet for Penny's parka... but won't delay shipping for it if I do.


----------



## drewid142

Here they are! Finished! They look a little wierd with the different colors of clay, resin, and printed elements... I can't prime them... they go to the caster like this... but you can see in the other tight shots that the facial features and such show up pretty nicely!

Also... here's a look at the Jetpack parts WIP and the babe for the Robby kit.... also WIP


----------



## rondenning

AWESOME DREW!!!!!:woohoo:
Any idea when these will be available to order, and any idea on pricing yet??
They look great!!
Will the rooftop luggage still be included with these??
Excellent work!!:thumbsup:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Seaview

Just to clarify; Dr. Smith's first season cold weather garb is exactly as presented in the Polar Lights "Dr. Smith & The Robot" kit; white turtlemeck, sky blue trousers, black boots, black parka, and white fur parka lining. The color pic in Opus' post (#446) is from a third season episode, "Castles In Space".


----------



## drewid142

Will the rooftop luggage still be included... YES

When... how much... in a week to 10 days I should have solid numbers on casting and I will determine pricing and set a date for taking orders. We are getting close to Christmas... I can't guarantee I will be able to ship large number before... I will talk to the caster and try to give firm and realistic estimates. I've been so busy with other things... my site may not be up... so I will either take snail mail orders by check or have my paypal account up so you can paypal me for them. Remember this is my very first kit ever... so I'm new at all this!

Oh... nice point Seaview! I'm going to add a little more clay tonight... and put a little turtleneck onto the Smith-meister!

EDIT - It is done... proper turtleneck added to Smith. Thanks again for that fine point I missed Seaview!

EDIT AGAIN - Sorry to be so cagey about setting a price... I'm just kind of scared, to be honest. I've never done this before. I've spent well over $600 on these figures alone, and I have to pay the caster well... I insist on quality parts and I'm pretty sure my caster needs to make some actual money on his work. I've put a lot of time into the project, but I know that I can't charge a good rate for my time... it is a hobby that has to pay for itself, although my wife would insist that that cash flow be positive... and she just got laid off last week. I'm thinking the whole set has to be under a hundred and I should offer at least some of the figures a singles for those of you operating on a budget. I will try to make it VERY affordable! Keep in mind there are 7 detailed figures plus Bloop, Luggage, Laser Rifles, and the floor insert under the driver. I want lot of folks to buy my stuff, and I'm having a ball making it, to be honest! LOTS of cool kits coming soon! Sci-Fi, Real Space, and now that I have caught the sculpting bug... some figures!


----------



## AJ-1701

Drew even with the $au getting slammed I am still up for a set. :thumbsup:I've pretty much done the main chariot so all thats missing are your figures :woohoo:


----------



## drewid142

Elvis has left the building!

The final masters are on their way by standard overnight to the caster! SWEET! My first kit! and a great one at that!

Drew

Users will need to use a little putty for attaching the arms... 5 of which are separate pieces... I learned some things on this one... and I would have gone ahead and fixed them... but that klind of perfectionism has made them late as it is... I'll use the lessons in future products and get these out to you as soon as possible

EDIT - I just talked to the caster... he's ready to roll! I will have pricing figured out next week and will take orders... probably about a week from today... the site won't be up yet, but I will figure out how to allow Paypal payments... otherwise snail mail and check will have to do for now.


----------



## Seaview

drewid142 said:


> Elvis has left the building!
> 
> Users will need to use a little putty for attaching the arms... 5 of which are separate pieces... I learned some things on this one... and I would have gone ahead and fixed them...


 
Question; you are referring to putty as a filler or as an adhesive at the shoulder joint?


----------



## starmanmm

I think that there will be plenty of buyers.


----------



## drewid142

Putty arm question... I'm thinking you will use whatever glue you choose to attach the arms, then you will need to do a little putty work to clean up the gaps. I have ideas to avoid this problem in future, but decided to get these out now as they are. They are fantastic, but the fit seam on the 5 arms that were separated for casting are a little rough, but easy to fix in the build I think.


----------



## Thor1956

drewid142 said:


> Putty arm question... I'm thinking you will use whatever glue you choose to attach the arms, then you will need to do a little putty work to clean up the gaps.


Drew,

I can't imagine that minor "flaw" being a problem. I beleive most of us have had to deal with minor (or some major) "fit" problems and shouldn't have any trouble filling the gaps. I know I won't!! A little sanding and some filler covers alot.

Put me down for two kits. I just can't wait until you give the green light to order. :woohoo:

As for PayPal ... Check with PapaSmurf (Simon) about how he set up his account with PayPal. I'm sure he can give you some pointers, or contact PayPal direct.

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
I think if you are looking for the next project that would be fairly small and hopefully less time consuming before you go whole hog on your next set of Non-parka'ed Chariot figs...

May I suggest a two set of standing Wil and Smith to go in the Pod? you can take the completed head sculps you have and make new bodies. (we could use the Robot from the Chariot to fill out the set)

I know the last thing you need right now is more free advice, but that's what I'm good at:wave:


----------



## drewid142

Lou... what would they be wearing? parka? uniform? Would Smith be driving?

Give me a good description of the dream set and i will make it happen asap

Drew


----------



## gaetan

Drew

Like usual ,Smith should cower behind Will who is at the Pod commands. They could be wearing the silver space suits...

Gaétan


----------



## drewid142

gaetan... is that the way it went in any particular episode? did Will do the flying with Smith behind him? if so... can you name the episode, by any chance?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Drew,
Go Here:www.hulu.com. Click on 'TV' upper left, then click on 'Browse' top center, scroll down list to 'Lost in Space' , pick 'Hunter's Moon' episode, sit back and enjoy! There are several Space Pod episodes, 'Flight into the Future' is another one I remember.
Herb


----------



## drewid142

AWESOME link Ductapeforever... but still... to avoid watching endless hours... can anyone point me at an episode that has them in the flying sub in the desired leather bomber jackets?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Unfortunately this site only has Season one of 'Voyage' so far. I'll scan my DVD's and try to make a list. I know the jackets are A-2 style bomber jackets without sheerling collars in some if not most episodes they were black leather instead of the brown 'Indiana Jones" style.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Drew,
Go here:http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage/index.html for cast and production stills. I think you'll find what you need there.


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Duct... that site always seems to be the last word on everything!

Probable base set...
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 21 4-5-5.jpg

possible add on seats?
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 35 10-25-6.jpg
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 30 10-25-6.jpg

I also notice a stowed position for the ladder... slightly agled up out of the way... interesting.

oh... wrong thread, really... copying this entry to the figures for Flying Sub thread...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
"Flight to the Future" is the LiS episode with the best color refs. but the pose should be Will with two arm pose options (both hands on the joysticks and one arm down and the other holding a pistol) and Smith cowering behind him using him as a human shield. He usually has his hands on Will's shoulders.

Lou


----------



## drewid142

UPDATE

I just talked to the caster... he promised he will have the molds and such all worked out so I can settle on price on Saturday afternoon... so I will figure it all out and start taking orders this Sunday. I'm planning on getting a good estimate of the number of units that will be cast by Dec 10 or so and those are the ones I will promise "before Christmas"... but I've settled with the caster to make as many as he can asap. I will post again this weekend on the details.

Drew


----------



## WEAPON X

drewid142 said:


> Here they are! Finished! They look a little wierd with the different colors of clay, resin, and printed elements... I can't prime them... they go to the caster like this... but you can see in the other tight shots that the facial features and such show up pretty nicely!
> 
> Also... here's a look at the Jetpack parts WIP and the babe for the Robby kit.... also WIP



Drew, your LIS Chariot scale figures are looking great! Would like to see the finished/ painted results! Also I'm very much interesred in purchasing two (2) sets.

Be well,

Ben


----------



## jbond

Wait, this Saturday? I'm still waiting to see a price on any of this stuff so the suspense is killing me...very interested in Chariot and Flying Sub figures...


----------



## drewid142

Hi Guys
I will take orders today! If you want to order a set or at least have me contact you directly when the price is set (sometime this evening), you can e-mail me at [email protected]. I will pull list together today... folks that sent messages already will be at the top of the list. I'll send out e-mails tonight some time with pricing and Paypal info and where you are on the list. I'll get better at this... but for now this is the best I can do. All I can say right now is that it will be under $100 for the full set. I will take orders for some individual figures in January, but for now I'll just be selling the full sets. I'm just one guy. I've never done this before. These figures are awesome.

Caster has promised to call me tonight with dollar numbers... I'm going to figure out this Paypal stuff this morning. In Lieu of having my website up... I think just having Paypal sent to my account with all the shipping info, and the kit number in the comments will be fine for moving forward. 

Kit number will be CNMM-0002

I reserved CNMM-0001 for the little 1/350 Proteus that got me into this, even though it hasn't shipped yet... and the extra zeroes.... those are ambition! Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Seaview

"Always late, but well worth the wait!" - Bumper Sticker I saw the other day.


----------



## drewid142

MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT!

I AM TAKING ORDERS! My website is not up... but the parts are almost ready. Price will be announced later tonight... I promise under 100 bucks for full set with bonus detail parts... I am waiting to hear from my caster on his final costs... I will post again soon with price... but without my website up... send me an e-mail at [email protected] if you want to be on the list. I will take orders for single figures in January.


----------



## starmanmm

Email sent.


----------



## AJ-1701

email sent


----------



## drewid142

THE DEAL...

Pricing... $85 per unit for the full set of 8 figures with the bonus parts.

I will take orders for single figures sometime in January... but for now I'm just making the full sets. This price is good for a month or so... caster wants to revisit it after we get going... reasonable, I think.

Send me an email at [email protected] if you want a set

We expect to ship about 2 dozen before Christmas... I have orders for 16 right now. When I say Before Christmas... I mean the caster is finished around Dec 14 or so...


----------



## John P

I'm definitely in for a set, but not this fiscal month.


----------



## Zathros

E-mail sent..a bit pricey, but hell, time , research, and materials cost, these days...


----------



## xsavoie

Can hardly wait to see these figures painted in Chariot with both canopy on and off for display.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

pm sent. Does that $85 include shipping?


----------



## drewid142

include shipping? no... funny you should ask, though... that is exactly what I am trying to figure out right now.


----------



## Seaview

Well, let us know, and it's PayPal awaaaaay time! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks! Paypal time! I think I have it all figured out good enough for now.

Shipping...
1 kit = $7 domestic
2 kits = $9 domestic
3 kits = $11 domestic
I will figure out international as it comes up I guess.

I looked into UPS but it seems quite a bit more expensive, so I will just be doing USPS for now... I'll try to get better at this in the future. I'm ordering boxes to put the boxes in now.

So once again... if you want to order the figures, they are $85 a kit. Send me an email at [email protected] and i will send you a paypal payment request.

If you already sent me an e-mail, then check your e-mail in a little while, I am about to start sending these paypal emails out.

Happy Holidays to you all!

Drew


----------



## toyroy

drewid142 said:


> ...I looked into UPS but it seems quite a bit more expensive, so I will just be doing USPS for now... I'll try to get better at this in the future...


If you checked one of those packing/shipping places, like where they have mailboxes, they are _much_ more expensive. Best UPS prices are at the local UPS depot. Rates should be comparable to USPS.


----------



## drewid142

Thank you all for your orders... I should send out the kits in about 2 weeks. I will be reviewing all the paypal invoices in a few days to make sure I have shipping addresses and such in order. I just sent my wife to the post office to check on shipping costs to Australia... 

Any interested still... send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will send you a paypal invoice... specify the number of kits you want.

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Zathros

order and payment placed..


----------



## drewid142

UPDATE - Caster is overnighting me the first round of Chariot Figure kits in the morning... I will be getting them out this weekend... but it looks like I'm going to be short on the laser rifles... but to keep folks as happy as possible, I will send out the kits I have and I will cover the shipping to send the laser rifles out soon after to those who get shorted.

I should have almost enough kits to cover all the orders paid for so far... I may be a few short... but those will go out soon after.

Sorry to be running a little late, here... but thank you all for your support! You will be happy with the kits, I believe!

There's a few of you out there that requested paypal invoices from me but haven't paid yet. I must, of course, wait for the payment before I send out the kits to you.

Alec... due to the cost of shipping to Australia... I will send you complete kits with laser rifles so I don't have to do a second shipment!


----------



## Seaview

Thanks for the update, Drew; we're looking forwards to them! :hat:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew,
Can you snap a picture or two before you box them all up?


----------



## Y3a

Buying a pig in a poke?


----------



## starmanmm

I don't mind waiting until the rifles are ready to ship mine, Drew.


----------



## John P

^Yeah, me too. No hurry.


----------



## drewid142

Hi Guys! Here's some pics of the actual cast parts! Remember... they are small... zooming in like this shows all the imperfections... they will need a little loving care... a little sanding and finishing work, as is common with garage resin kits... but I think they look awesome. I'm going to try to paint up at least one figure this weekend, but I have to finish all the packageing and documentation to get them into the mail on Monday morning! I have it all ready to go but needed to do some photography to do it up right.


----------



## drewid142

more...


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> more...


Drew, they look great.....:woohoo: This is going to be just so cool. To
have a fine set of figures and a more detailed set of luggage make any 
build over the top..... Nice work my friend....:thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> Buying a pig in a poke?


There was a pig in a poke on _Lost in Space_?


----------



## Y3a

pretty much seasons 2 and three.......


----------



## drewid142

Painting Instructions for the Chariot Figures are up on my photobucket page... along with the simple instructions. As pointed out in the text... painting SUGGESTIONS... I grabbed images that showed the individual characters in their parkas... which are not always the same... so these are just good, fairly accurate suggestions... but the colors are kind of cool! God know's how you will do Penny's parka... I thought about making decals... but didn't... maybe someone else will offer some decals for her.

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## AJ-1701

Thanks Drew 

looks like 2009 is starting out to be good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

AJ! If the mail gods are kind you'll have it before 2008 slips past! Australia is a ways, mate! First kits are going out tomorrow morning!


----------



## drewid142

HUGE MILESTONE FOR ME!

I sent out the first kits today! Second batch coming in about a week... The caster has now made gang molds of 6 kits at a time and we are buying a second larger pressure pot... so we are speeding up our process! i am super psyched to actually be shipping products, and thse figures are super! To be honest... I learned a few things... and have ideas to do a much better job on sculpting in the future... but I think these are really very cool as they are! I hope you guys like them! Flying Sub figure pics soon! I'm going to do those Chinese menu style... pick individual figures...

Merry Holidays!

Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Drew!
Feliz, my friend!

now that you have this first batch under your belt, can you share your schedule for the upcoming releases?

Will you go on to the flying Sub pilots before you go back to Space figures?

or will you release the jet pack combo and Robby in Jan/Feb?

that sort of thing.

No rest for the insanely talented


----------



## drewid142

Hi Lou!

Flying Sub figs are already in progress... I've got a seat from Moebius and I've already begun. Planning at least 3 figures to be offered as singles so folks can do whatever they want. They will be available when the FS kit ships this time!

Next up, and already done except for polishing and surface work...

1/72 Proteus - January!!!!!!!!
1/96 Mercury Atlas - January
Mercury Spacecraft (solid... window and porthole) in 1/144, 1/96, 1/72 - also January


Tiny bit of work left... but also finished for the most part... February... 
1/24 Robby Robot
1/24 Jetpack

In progress... probably around March... 1/72 Icarus, and some LIS Pod figures

I've worked ahead... lots of work done over the last 3 years on these and other kits... hard part will be the casting schedule... but we are buying a second larger pressure pot to speed him along.

Happy Holidays! I'm heading out for family events on west coast today... but I will check in on my brother's 'puter.

See ya!

Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Safe Travels to you sir!

You certainly have earned some time off

Have a Holly-Jolly, a Merry and a Happy!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

AAAAK!
Torture!!

I got the wonderful Crew figures in the maik today and Now I have to go to family's house for Chhristmas and won't be able to do anything with them till Friday!

They're beautiful, by the way!

Thanks, Drew! 

And God bless us, everyone!


----------



## Carson Dyle

I got my set yesterday, and am VERY pleased with the results. 

Congrats Drew on a job well done.


----------



## John P

I can't freakin wait! :lol:


----------



## jonboc

*Figures look fantastic!*

My Christmas present to myself arrived yesterday. What can I say that hasn't already been said about these figures? Great work and attitude all the way around. I look forward to many more purchases from the Crow's Nest! Well done Drew, thanks!


----------



## drewid142

YAY! I just got off the plane... looking over the posts. I'll touch base with the caster tomorrow and try to get the next round of kits out ASAP!

Happy New Year to you all!

Drew


----------



## John P

I was worried about spending the money for this and pissing off the missus, then my lovely wife came home from work Christmas eve and said she got a huge bonus, so I could buy something I wanted. Whew!


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

For those of you still waiting... I've confirmed with the caster, he will be sending me a bunch of kits by the end of the week... so you guys should get your Chariot Figures some time next week... including the 4 that got kits missing laser rifles. Feel free to voice your opinions on these boards! I need more sales! I suspect folks were probably justifiably cautious to order from a new guy, but the quality of these figures will prove them worthy!

also... I started a crazy thread over on the Hobbytalk Science Fiction and Star Trek Modeling site... inspired by the conversation in a thread that got locked over here... I'm making a Deanna Lund in a bikini "display stand" to go with the Polar Lights Spindrift! Thread is called Super Deluxe Display Stand for PL Spindrift.

also... I should post pics of Flying Sub figures soon and they should be ready to ship when the kit ships! Moebius has been very supportive of the after-market folks... I got a seat to work with and that was all I needed to move forward.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Drew, how long do you plan to offer the figures? I'd be interested in a set, but I have a nasty auto repair bill expected, after I take it in to find out how much it will cost me! When it's -30C and there's no heat in your vehicle... that's a problem! :freak:


----------



## drewid142

I plan to offer them for "quite a while". I'll keep ordering batches from my caster until the orders stop coming in... and then I will be willing to take the hit to backlog a bunch of copies to have "in stock". I'd say you've got at least 6 months or so before they could be out of stock for an extended period of time... but that is not a promise... just the way I think it will play out.

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## drmcoy

Got my set of figures last week and just finished them up last night. I will try to take some pics and post within the next day or three.

The figures were top-notch -- very little clean-up required and paint guide was a nice touch.

If you are on the fence, I can assure you will like these. While they don't make or break the model, the Chariot just looked so bare and clinical to me without the family inside, and having them in there somehow makes the model so much better to me.

If this set goes over well, you might consider having an option on poses -- perhaps Don and John on outside loading luggage on top - John standing on ground handing it up to Don who is kneeling on top. Or perhaps Don or John on outside firing laser rifle at Cyclops (or Don firing from inside with rifle poking through open top hatch), which would be another cool add-on for this kit -- great Diorama possibilities. But I imagine these types of alternatives are not a priority, what with people aching for Flying Sub figs and figs for Space Pod and other items.

Anyways, great job, Drew. By the way, my wife, who is not a sci-fi nut like me, said that the monkey is not called BLOOP, but was named Debbie, and that the "noise" she made sounded like "bloop bloop bloop." I had called her Bloop when showing her my model and figures and she corrected me, and then I noticed you also called her Bloop in your painting instructions. This may have already been covered here, but regardless, I thought it was funny having my wife correct me on a show I've watched countless times when she's only seen a handful.


----------



## RSN

drmcoy said:


> Got my set of figures last week and just finished them up last night. I will try to take some pics and post within the next day or three.
> 
> The figures were top-notch -- very little clean-up required and paint guide was a nice touch.
> 
> If you are on the fence, I can assure you will like these. While they don't make or break the model, the Chariot just looked so bare and clinical to me without the family inside, and having them in there somehow makes the model so much better to me.
> 
> If this set goes over well, you might consider having an option on poses -- perhaps Don and John on outside loading luggage on top - John standing on ground handing it up to Don who is kneeling on top. Or perhaps Don or John on outside firing laser rifle at Cyclops (or Don firing from inside with rifle poking through open top hatch), which would be another cool add-on for this kit -- great Diorama possibilities. But I imagine these types of alternatives are not a priority, what with people aching for Flying Sub figs and figs for Space Pod and other items.
> 
> Anyways, great job, Drew. By the way, my wife, who is not a sci-fi nut like me, said that the monkey is not called BLOOP, but was named Debbie, and that the "noise" she made sounded like "bloop bloop bloop." I had called her Bloop when showing her my model and figures and she corrected me, and then I noticed you also called her Bloop in your painting instructions. This may have already been covered here, but regardless, I thought it was funny having my wife correct me on a show I've watched countless times when she's only seen a handful.


Good call by your wife, that sounds like something wife would catch as well! Her name was in fact Debbie, and she was call a "bloop" because of the sound she made. Her gender changed rapidly, when Don first found her and brought her over to the family, she was called a he by everyone, including Penny, "can I keep him?". When Don returns it back to the wild he calls him Charlie. Maureen calls her an "it" and tells Don to "go get it for her". Then Penny proclaims, 'I'm going to call you Debbie!". What a confusing three minutes for the animal.
Wow, I need a hobby or something, no one should remember that off thetop of thier head.


----------



## drmcoy

RSN --

I find the fact that you remember all this quite hilarious!!!! And trust me when I say this, that I do so in good humor -- my wife (and friends) are constantly amazed by my short term memory while I can vividly recall the most arcane details of some childhood toy or TV show!

Thanks for setting the record straight -- or at least explaining why it's all so confusing!


----------



## Seaview

I don't remember which episode it was, but Debbie's "race" was called out by name by Major West when he exclaimed, "I knew this would be too difficult for him; the BLOOP could've done a better job than Smith!"


----------



## starmanmm

> also... I should post pics of Flying Sub figures soon and they should be ready to ship when the kit ships! Moebius has been very supportive of the after-market folks... I got a seat to work with and that was all I needed to move forward.


Ok missed this one.... what figures?


----------



## drewid142

I'll post to that thread to pop it back up for you!


----------



## Seaview

Those Robinsons are really nice, and those brittle as all get out yet superbly detailed laser rifles are the perfect touch; congratulations on a job well done, Drew! :thumbsup:

Now I wish EVERY model with an interior came in 1/24th scale! :dude:


----------



## drmcoy

repeat post, but thought I would show here for those considering these figs:

Here's my build-up of Chariot with Drewid's cool figures and luggage.

I am waiting on a new Debbie/Bloop, as my original one was damaged during shipment, but other than that, this build is done.

I realize my figure painting is pretty basic, but I liked the way they turned out and it makes the Chariot so much neater to display with figures, in my opinion.

For straps that hold luggage on top, I used silver pin-stripe tape from hobby store -- while not 100% exact (no buckles) it is close enough for me. I also added two small silver suitcases to the pieces Drewid includes with kit as I had them on hand.


----------



## Thor1956

Looking Good Drmcoy :thumbsup:

The figures really add to the illusion that the Chariot is in motion ... Your paint job looks to be spot-on.


----------



## drewid142

Yahoo! That's the first time I've ever seen those figures painted up! Your chariot looks great! Thanks for posting!

Drew


----------



## teslabe

drmcoy said:


> repeat post, but thought I would show here for those considering these figs:
> 
> Here's my build-up of Chariot with Drewid's cool figures and luggage.
> 
> I am waiting on a new Debbie/Bloop, as my original one was damaged during shipment, but other than that, this build is done.
> 
> I realize my figure painting is pretty basic, but I liked the way they turned out and it makes the Chariot so much neater to display with figures, in my opinion.
> 
> For straps that hold luggage on top, I used silver pin-stripe tape from hobby store -- while not 100% exact (no buckles) it is close enough for me. I also added two small silver suitcases to the pieces Drewid includes with kit as I had them on hand.


Fantastic job......:thumbsup: I'm looking forward to getting mine.:woohoo:


----------



## drewid142

UPDATE - Sorry for the week of silence... caster ran late on me, but is sending the kits tomorrow morning... so I will be putting them into boxes Wednesday night and getting them into the mail on Thursday. I'm pretty sure ALL the currently placed oreders will be covered in this load! Sorry for the delay. I know some of you are very eager to get to work on them!

Drew


----------



## Zathros

especially when they were prepaid..lol


----------



## drewid142

Sorry Zathros... but I'd say I'm about really only about 2 weeks behind the schedule I "promised". I've seen and I've endured MUCH worse. On the Flying Sub figures I'm not going to take orders until I have 20 kits ON HAND... but I still might run into some delays if the orders go wild. Such is the Garage Kit world. Hand-made cool stuff takes time. Thanks for you patience.


----------



## Seaview

These Flying Sub figures are going to be nice to have before receiving the kit itself; as it is, I can't finish my Chariot until I paint those nice Robinson figures. I'm afraid that I'll have to remove the seatbelts from the Chariot seats for them to fit correctly.
However, with Adm. Nelson and Capt. Crane, I'll have them ready to plop into their chairs when the time comes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*Found a great resource!*

This may be old news to some but I found some great pix here

http://www.iann.net/vaults/lostinspace/

now go out and paint those figures!


----------



## Seaview

Thanks for the IANN link, Lou. And as Drew said in his instruction sheet, "Good luck with Penny"! :drunk:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

and I'm definately going to paint gloves on Maureen now that theres a picture proving they exisst and I don't have to answer a lot of bonehead questions about why i painted her hands green.:freak:


----------



## drewid142

Ha Ha! I actualy noticed that before and thought about putting it in the painting guide... but got lazy, I guess!


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

My caster sprained his wrist moving a 700 pound pressure chamber into the shop which we bought to speed things up. The injury has slowed him down over the last 2 weeks and I am still waiting for this batch of kits. The vast majority of you have only been waiting about 3 weeks or less... but a few of you have been waiting as long as 5 weeks. I just sent out a letter letting all who ordered in December know that you can ask for your money back and I will refund it right away with a smile. (although it might take me a few minutes to figure out how to do that in the paypal interface). I make this offer to let any concerned customers know that they can be comfortable with their order. Most of you that I have "talked" to know that they are waiting for hand-made parts and that this is a first run of a new kit... but I truly believe the customer is always right bit... so the offer is out there.

I am still hoping to get the kits in a few days... but darned if that's not what I said a week ago. Oh well. We are doing the best we can. I will not be taking orders for future kits until I have kits in my hands... but when you see the 1/72 Proteus... holy cow is it nice... I'm pretty sure the orders will excede the stock on hand and i will be back in this frustration again. By the way... I've had nothing to do but wait for the caster on these Chariot figures... but I have been busy. I just ordered a heated ultrasonic parts washer for cleaning up these final Proteus parts... they are TOTALLY COOL! Pics in a week or so.

once again... I hope to ship all existing Chariot figure orders this week and I apologize for the delay.

Drew

Oh... and I have the first 3 Flying Sub figures in my hands as well... I will sculpt cloths and hair and post pics some time soon. They are cool, but I have to do a little more fudging on the fit to the armrest and joystick...


----------



## Zathros

well, Drew...as of today..is anything happening with those chariot figure kits, and did the caster deliver yet, at the end of last week as you thought?? inquiring minds want to know...

Z


----------



## John P

Inquiring minds whose credit card bills have come.


----------



## AJ-1701

John P said:


> Inquiring minds whose credit card bills have come.


Ditto... 

Thanks for the updates Drew. :thumbsup: I know they are or will be headed for an Aussie holiday, just not sure of the tour dates.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Zathros

myself, I am looking for an "updated update"


----------



## drewid142

Zathros... Check your e-mail.

Drew


----------



## Rick N

Opus Penguin said:


> I certainly would like some figures of the Robinsons in their parkas for the Chariot, or space suit in the Pod.


Hi Opus, I agree! Figures of the Robinsons in their parkers would be great for the Chariot. I would buy them for my model. Rick N :wave:


----------



## drewid142

Painful update... still waiting for the next batch of kits from caster... as explained... he injured his wrist moving heavy pressure pot and is moving very slowly... he sent me a shot of the setup... included here for your viewing pleasure. Also... anyone that is dissatisfied... my money back offer can be taken up anytime just by e-mailing me at [email protected] . I am very sorry for the delays. I stand by my caster, as i am lucky to have his skills to work with. I have arranged for a different caster for the Flying Sub figures that is already set up for volume production. My current caster will be doing the Proteus kit as soon as he gets the Chariot figures kits done.


----------



## Zathros

You have a reply from me, Drew..you can check your e-mail

Zathros


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever

Drew - Thanks for the updates - I did send a couple of emails to your email addresses requesting a price for a couple of sets, plus others. I will await your answer on one of those emails. Thanks - Gary


----------



## Thor1956

Not a problem Drew ...

I hope your caster is up and running soon. I know how a wrist injury can slow a person down ... and it HURTS 

I'm working on a lighting kit for the Chariot and am STILL  waiting for parts to arrive in the mail from various places (not you) ...

As soon as I get the first parts done, I'll post some pix.

Dan


----------



## drewid142

I really appreciate your supportiveness folks! I feel really bad about being behind like this, but there's nothing I can do right now except be supportive of my caster and try to get the next kit ready!

Cheers to all!

Drew


----------



## xsavoie

Compared to other delays that some modelers have to endure coming from the various after market merchandise sellers,this must seem like a minor setback.Contact through E-Mail is the way to do things in order to ease anxiety.It's always a treat to see how things are done.Thanks for the pictures.Really interesting.:dude:


----------



## John P

No problem waiting as long as they get here eventually.


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> I really appreciate your supportiveness folks! I feel really bad about being behind like this, but there's nothing I can do right now except be supportive of my caster and try to get the next kit ready!
> 
> Cheers to all!
> 
> Drew


Hi Drew,
as I said before, I'm in no hurry. I have so much work left to do on my Seaview, that the delay works well for me....:wave: Just hope your caster
gets well. Besides I just got some new LEDs and need to rethink some of the ways I will be doing the lighting on my Chariot and the robot.:woohoo: With these, alot of work I was going to do with FO,will now be done with LEDs right in place. With the 33awg mag wire it's very easy to route and hide the wires in tight spots.

P.S. Just to get an idea of the size of these LEDs, the larger of the two are the ones I used for my Spot/fog lights. I will now try to use the lights from the kit and see how nice they look, if it works I'll post pictures of the outcome.


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks! GREAT NEWS!

I'm getting kits TODAY!... assuming no FedEx disasters are about to break! I've organized the list and should have enough kits to fill ALL exisiting orders. I'll be sending out individual e-mails to folks letting them know the kits are on the way finally!

Thanks again for all your patience and support!

teslabe... how are those tiny LEDs working out for you?


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> Hi Folks! GREAT NEWS!
> 
> I'm getting kits TODAY!... assuming no FedEx disasters are about to break! I've organized the list and should have enough kits to fill ALL exisiting orders. I'll be sending out individual e-mails to folks letting them know the kits are on the way finally!
> 
> Thanks again for all your patience and support!
> 
> teslabe... how are those tiny LEDs working out for you?


Great news, Even though I'm not even close to having time to work on my Chariot, I tend to bounce around on the kits I'm building.... It will be
nice to have them so as I have the time I can see just how bad I am at painting.

As far as the new LEDs I got, they are great.:woohoo: Being so small I can now put them in places I would have had to use FO.:thumbsup: Plus they are so bright for their size, I love them.......


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever

Drew Thanks for the update on the LIS Figures - Glad they are coming to you soon! Gary


----------



## drewid142

I GOT THE KITS TODAY!

The box came late... I will inventory them tomorrow morning!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## John P

Woohoo!


----------



## drewid142

The kits went out to you guys today! I sent emails to all involved... so if you didn't hear from me drop me a note... I'm pretty darned sure i got everyone. I fell 4 kits short... so folks that ordered 2 will get their second kit in a week or 2... leaving only 2 poor souls waiting... but they ordered pretty recently.

WOW. I'm working on getting my act together to handle this better on future releases... this was my first one, remember.

Thanks again for your patience. I've been very impressed at how supportive and friendly almost all of you have been and that inspires me to make more great kits! In a few weeks I should have a nice stock built up so future orders can get filled right away.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Drew,

I just dropped you a note...as I didn't hear from you!

MMM


----------



## GordonMitchell

Hi,I know I'm new here,but to watch the thread and see the action is extremely encouraging,I am no novice and probably like a lot of you out there have plenty to get on with so anyone making accessories or aftermarket parts get my vote,I spent 6 months researching and another 6 putting new switches dials wiring harness etc,etc into Atomic City's Mercury Capsule to represent Frienship 7,it took a class winner award at the Scottish Nationals.but to look at the quality of the 1/350 proteus and the work going into the LIS crew is inspiring but if someone else is willing to take the time(and his money) for the hobby let alone the pleasure then let him keep us posted,Gordon,Scotland


----------



## starseeker2

Drewid: this is 30-some pages long now and I went back six or eight pages but don't see it. Do you have a web site address? Thanks!


----------



## drewid142

I haven't had time and money to get the website up... but there will eventually be a catalog at www.crowsnestmodels.com

...for now you can just communicate with me directly at [email protected] 

...and view pics on the photobucket site at http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/ choose from the small albums menu on the left.

I'm just one guy with a day job... working with some very talented folks for casting, decals, and Photo etch.

Update
Chariot Figure kits went out earlier this week and caster is rolling again
Flying Sub figures are in casting and should start taking orders in a few days


----------



## Argonaut

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!!
Just got my Chariot figures and they are outtasite!!
Well worth the wait. Looking forward to the FLYING SUB figures!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever

*Awesome Chariot FIGURES*

DREW - YOU are the MAN. These figures are awesome and I can't wait to have them completed in my Chariot diorama. I will share a copy when its done! I will be ordering another set when the John Robinson jet pack is done!

To all Chariot Modelers - If YOU want the addition of the Robinson family to your chariot build - get in touch with DREW - these figures are very impressive....order them NOW, well worth the wait and the money!

Thanks again Drew - very well done!

LIS FAN 4Ever


----------



## teslabe

Hi Drew,
I got my first set of figures and they are great.:woohoo: Can't wait to 
get the second set, I just hope I can paint them so they look lifelike or
at least like they are people.Thank you.....


----------



## Seaview

I also recommend getting the figures and finishing them BEFORE assembling the Chariot.
Incidentally, what is the status on Nelson & Crane?


----------



## drewid142

I'm super glad you guys like them!

Nelson and Crane (and Ski)... I should have production test shots any day now... and the caster said he will have next week off to dedicate to actual production of the kits full time... so I should open up to orders in a few days, and with luck by the end of next week I'll have a bunch of kits in my hands. This time I'm not actually accepting payments until I have THAT person's kit in my hands, but I will start the list as soon as i can finalize on the price with the caster.


----------



## John P

Got mine! They're awesome!

My wife laughed herself silly at your note:
"Missing parts - luggage, space monkey."


----------



## airdave

drew...
I just read all 38 pages(!!!) of this thread!...and although I have no personal interest in Lost In Space figures (or a Chariot model), the entire thread was absolutely fascinating!!!

To read everyone's comments and feel their enthusiasm (minus the negative comments about boobs...how can you criticize boobs?) was simply entertaining and quite amazing!

The model work is fantastic...the whole process seemed daunting ...and in the end, your work is extremely impressive!

I do however, have a serious interest in the "Alien Robot" (Robby) figure.

but...unless I missed it, I don't remember reading anything else about this figure. (ie price, availability, etc)
I can't seem to get to the website (at crowsnestmodels.com), it just asks for a password to gain access to...?.

Any more info on this?
Dave


----------



## drewid142

Alas... the site is still not up... I will make a serious effort to get something up there in the next few weeks so folks going there won't be left with the question mark over their head.

Alien Robot is ready to go except for the vacuform face plate... now that the caster is out of the woods we are activating a few more projects... He'll be starting on the 1/72 Proteus and the Alien Robot... other caster is doing Flying Sub figures, and will start on the Jetpack figures and possibly the Bikini Display stand for the Spindrift... Day job is killing me right now... but there's lots of projects near completion going into casting soon.

Thanks for the encouragement!

Drew

I came up with another totally cool idea... but decided not to blow my stuff all over the boards until it is close to ready... so all I can say for now is that there will be some really unique offerings in 2009!

Sorry for the loong delays on the 1/72 Proteus... she's kind of like my baby... I've been very protective of her... wanting her to be as good as she could possibly be... but she's ready to leave the nest! Pun intended, of course!


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

I was avoiding sharing my personal drama with folks, but I'm getting a bunch of e-mails asking about the Flying Sub figures and the third round of Chariot figure kits.

My wife's mother passed away unexpectedly this Tuesday. She was healthy and happy, but then a stroke took her from us in what seemed like a cruel instant. I am dealing with family issues and planning a funeral for this Monday... so i don't have any time for the usual e-mail exchanges to communicate with everybody... 

So here's a quick update

Taking a few hours right now to pack up latest round of Chariot kits... they will go out today or tomorrow morning... every single kit ordered is covered... one person will be short a double sleep roll... but we are now building kits ahead of orders!

I am still waitng for final confrimed price on Flying Sub figures, but last time I spoke with caster he was working on kits this week and hoped to get me 30 Flying Sub figure kits but end of this week or early next... but I have been so busy with all nighters at the hospital that I have completely lost touch with the situation. I will try to settle on prices and open up to orders as soon as possible despite my personal distractions.

Drew


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Sorry to hear about your M-I-L....  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!

Thanks Drew for the update...I hope my Chariot figures made it into THIS shipment!

MMM


----------



## drewid142

it took a minute... I looked up my notes... who is MonsterModelMan I thought... better make sure...

Yes... your kit... and ALL exisiting orders, are all packed up and will be in the mail tomorrow morning. At this time I have no more outstanding orders and I am building kits for the catalogs and for my own stock so that I can turnaround new orders in a quick and timely fashion.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Sorry to hear about your loss, Drew.


----------



## AJ-1701

Sorry for your families loss Drew.

My figures turned up in the mail all ok and looking really sharp :thumbsup: So I know I will definatly go for a set of the FS figures.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Condolences Drew, I'm sure I speak for most everyone here. Life waits for no one, take your time....we understand.


----------



## Thor1956

Drew,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I know all too well what you're going through.

I received my first set of Chariot figures and have them painted and installed in my son's Chariot. They look FANTASTIC!!! :thumbsup: I can wait for the second set to arrive under the circumstances ... 

If I can get my camera to download, I'll post some pics of the Robinsons in the thier Chariot.

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

See to your real family. Your modeling family will wait.

my sympathies go out to you and your loved ones


----------



## Seaview

Family first, work second. My deepest condolences, Drew.


----------



## teslabe

I too say, family first.... I'm so very sorry for your loss, your are in my thoughts and
take care.....


----------



## WEAPON X

_From our home to your home Drew, our deepest sympathies and prayers to the family!_
- Ben


----------



## drewid142

Thank you all for you kind thoughts and comments! This was an unexpected source of cheer in these hard times. We're having a viewing on Sunday and a Funeral on Monday with a large gethering at our house afterwards. The gathering is my responsibility... so LOTS to do.

I didn't get the Chariot kits into the mail today... but feel certain I will find time to get them off in the morning.

I'm also hoping to hear from the FS Figs caster... I'm not getting much done right now, of course... but I had lots of stuff in the works, and with the FS comiong out I'm trying to keep those figures on track to go out ASAP.

THANKS again for all the kind wishes!

Drew


----------



## drewid142

edit...


----------



## falcon49xxxx

My wishes for you and your family.


----------



## drewid142

OK... READY TO TAKE ORDERS!

Flying Sub Figures

$12	Nelson – Seated with Hands on Joysticks
$12	Crane – Seated with hands not on joysticks
$12	Ski – Standing… leaning over back of seat
$30	All 3 Figures	

Each figure includes 2 pair of replacement armrests and joysticks so that modeler can make seats match even of they use only one figure…

Why replacement Armrest and joystick? 
I studied frame grabs, and determined that the kit part intruded a bit more than I think was correct over the seat… and test fits determined that a bit more room was needed to pose the figures without having their knees together. Also the kit part joysticks seemed a bit small to me when compared with the on-screen joysticks. These replacement parts are required to fit the figures into the seats… so factor that into your build plan!

Why 3 figures if there’s only 2 seats?
I’m pretty sure most folks will only want Nelson and Crane… so the two seated figures seemed like the “must have” set. I wanted to allow for some folks to do a more dynamic configuration. Also… many episodes included a 3 seat layout where there was a third seat seat in the middle but behind the two front seats, and still other episodes that exhibited a four seat layout with a pair of seats behind the pilot and co-pilot seats.

I will be offering additional seats very soon… which will match the kit part seats, but without the joysticks and controls on the armrests, as seen on-screen. I will also be offering a fourth figure… female seated, and a somewhat generic, but highly detailed and appropriate 1/32 scale Gil Monster figure in classic creeping scary pose. I don't expect to sell very many of those... but i will probably create a little 1/32 scale screaming lady in a bikini so it can work as a stand alone little figure kit as well.

Ordering
Send me an e-mail at [email protected]. Put "FS Figures" in the subject. Specify which figures you want and in what quantity. As soon as I have the kit YOU will receive in my hands I will send you an e-mail and a paypal invoice. If you want to pay by check, you can either request my mailing address and send the check now… or wait until I let you know your kit is available and suffer the delay of waiting for me to receive and clear your check.

Sorry for the primitive procedure… I will try to find time to set up a proper catalog site in the future.

Can we see the final parts?
Of course… but no. I’ll be posting pics of the final cast parts before you are asked to make payment, of course. Unlike with the Chariot figures, I won’t take any payments until I have your kit in my hands. The first kits are being cast right now. I’ve got some family crisis stuff going on… so I’m a little busy… but the parts are being made right now, and I know you guys want to get them as soon as possible… so to keep the ball rolling… this is what I came up with the move forward.

Also... sorry if it seems a little steep for such small figures... it's a tiny kit... casting expenses figured into it... boxes and other packaging actually factor in as anoyingly large percentage of final cost... it's kind of difficult to make such a small product... but I think you'll like the quality of the figures!


----------



## Thor1956

Drew,

I just sent you an e-mail.

Don't worry about getting the parts to me "yesterday" ... Just take care of your family!!

I know your good for the parts ...


----------



## Thor1956

Well ... I had to get a new camera ... but here are a few pics of my sons Chariot w/ Drew's Robinsons. Please excuse the dust ... I think the Chariot has been traversing the desert again ...

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/50787


----------



## otto

My condolences Drew. You guys did a fine job on those figures.


----------



## John P

The cost is really no worse than any other garage-kit resin figures of that size, don't worry.

Heck, look at Andrea _metal _figures! A 3-figure set would cost three times what you're asking.


----------



## hedorah59

Thor1956 said:


> Well ... I had to get a new camera ... but here are a few pics of my sons Chariot w/ Drew's Robinsons. Please excuse the dust ... I think the Chariot has been traversing the desert again ...
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/50787


That looks great, Thor, beautiful build up! The figures really add a touch of 'realism' to the kit.


----------



## Thor1956

Thank You hedorah59 ...

It's not as good as what Lou has been up to, but my son thinks it's great.

I'm still working on my chariot and getting the Fog/Spot lights wired ...

I have to agree that Drew' figures really do give it a look of reality ...


----------



## teslabe

Thor1956 said:


> Thank You hedorah59 ...
> 
> I'm still working on my chariot and getting the Fog/Spot lights wired ...


Hi Dan,
How did your Fog/Spot lights turn out? Please post some pictures if you can,
I'm thinking about doing a another set of lights with some new smaller SMD LEDs. Your build looks Great.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956

teslabe said:


> Hi Dan,
> How did your Fog/Spot lights turn out? Please post some pictures if you can,
> I'm thinking about doing a another set of lights with some new smaller SMD LEDs. Your build looks Great.....:thumbsup:


Thank You Kent.

I'm still trying to get the mold to come out right. I have the PCB, LED's and wire. All I need now are the re-cast lights ... 

Your lights look really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I'll definitely post some pics as soon as I get the first set cast ...


----------



## teslabe

Thor1956 said:


> Thank You Kent.
> 
> I'm still trying to get the mold to come out right. I have the PCB, LED's and wire. All I need now are the re-cast lights ...
> 
> Your lights look really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll definitely post some pics as soon as I get the first set cast ...


Thank you very much Dan....:wave: If you find the LEDs you have to be 
too large let me know I got some new ones much smaller then the ones I 
had used before, and would be happy to send you enough for your lights.
I'll also prewire them for you, just send me a SASE.....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

those tiny lights are astounding!

Have you ever thought of also using them to light the instruments inside the pod?


----------



## teslabe

Lou Dalmaso said:


> those tiny lights are astounding!
> 
> Have you ever thought of also using them to light the instruments inside the pod?


Hi Lou,
Yes, I got them so that what I would have had to do with FO, I now can do 
with these LEDs in place. The larger of the two will be used in the fusion core
with the small chaser circiut board I got from O.L.A.......:thumbsup: Take a look at "Finally! A way to make a rotating core cheaply!" #33.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Can't wait to see what you come up with. that should be sweet!

I'm thinking that it would be natural fit to go into that "periscope" viewer that hangs down in front of the center window.

also for the four bigger "dash lights"


----------



## Thor1956

teslabe said:


> If you find the LEDs you have to be
> too large let me know I got some new ones much smaller then the ones I
> had used before, and would be happy to send you enough for your lights.
> I'll also prewire them for you, just send me a SASE.....


Thanks for the offer Kent, but the LEDs I have are about 1mm x .8mm ... I used your reference link to get them from Hong Kong. They are a [email protected]#$%  to wire though. I found that a good magnifing glass and ALOT of patience work really well ... but I've got six lights wired and ready to go ... The only thing that's throwing a me curve is re-casting the original lights in clear plastic.

I''ve tried "Quick Cast" from TAP Plastics, but it's too viscous to fill the entire mold cavity. I'm looking at "Surfboard Resin" now. It's thinner and should flow alot better into the mold.

The mold too is something that a novice should stay away from; unless they have some knowledge of how sand castings are made. The cope and drag are easy, but getting the risers in the right place takes a little forthought and planning.

I promise I'll post some pics of the re-cast lights as soon as I get the first batch done with the LEDs inside ...


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks

Thanks again for your kind words and understanding, and my apologies to those who had to wait another week. My mother in law has been laid to rest and I am climbing back into regular life.

The batch of Chariot figures that was almost ready to send out a week ago will go out this morning. This means that every single person wiating for one will have it in a few days.

I'm not sure what is going on with Flying Sub figures... but I'm hoping the caster will check in with me any minute with the news that he has a whole bunch of kits ready for me. Stand by...


----------



## teslabe

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with. that should be sweet!
> 
> I'm thinking that it would be natural fit to go into that "periscope" viewer that hangs down in front of the center window.
> 
> also for the four bigger "dash lights"


You read my mind about the viewer. The dash lights I need to look at though.
The poor Pod has taken a big back seat to all the other builds I've been working on right now...... I got the computer wall done in my Seaview, with all the FO in place, but I keep putting off the task sorting out all that fiber.....:freak: Then I still have the other wall with the active LCD video screens to put in place, I also got distracked with making my second Chariot an R/C unit.....
I'm just so bad about jumping around and Steve just sent me an E-Mail, my
two FS have shipped. This is going to be a very long (but fun)summer...:woohoo:


----------



## teslabe

Thor1956 said:


> Thanks for the offer Kent, but the LEDs I have are about 1mm x .8mm ... I used your reference link to get them from Hong Kong. They are a [email protected]#$%  to wire though. I found that a good magnifing glass and ALOT of patience work really well ... but I've got six lights wired and ready to go ... The only thing that's throwing a me curve is re-casting the original lights in clear plastic.
> 
> I''ve tried "Quick Cast" from TAP Plastics, but it's too viscous to fill the entire mold cavity. I'm looking at "Surfboard Resin" now. It's thinner and should flow alot better into the mold.
> 
> The mold too is something that a novice should stay away from; unless they have some knowledge of how sand cstings are made. The cope and drag are easy, but getting the risers in the right place takes a little forthought and planning.
> 
> I promise I'll post some pics of the re-cast lights as soon as I get the first batch done with the LEDs inside ...


A good trick to soldering these things is "liquid flux", solder will not flow without a wetting agent. I'd get a water soluble flux. You then can clean the parts in warm distilled water after you solder them, then just dry off the parts. I did get a nice stereo microscope off EBay, without it I'd just be burning myself......:drunk: I look forward to your pictures.....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

teslabe said:


> You read my mind about the viewer. The dash lights I need to look at though.
> The poor Pod has taken a big back seat to all the other builds I've been working on right now...... I got the computer wall done in my Seaview, with all the FO in place, but I keep putting off the task sorting out all that fiber.....:freak: Then I still have the other wall with the active LCD video screens to put in place, I also got distracked with making my second Chariot an R/C unit.....
> I'm just so bad about jumping around and Steve just sent me an E-Mail, my
> two FS have shipped. This is going to be a very long (but fun)summer...:woohoo:


Multiple builds were driving me crazy!! I had to forceably box up all but one kit at a time to keep from going off the deep end. The only benefit was when mixing paint. Once I got a good orange going, I painted all of the parts needed for the chariot and pod at the same time. same with the metal colors.


----------



## Thor1956

teslabe said:


> A good trick to soldering these things is "liquid flux", solder will not flow without a wetting agent. I'd get a water soluble flux. You then can clean the parts in warm distilled water after you solder them, then just dry off the parts. I did get a nice stereo microscope off EBay, without it I'd just be burning myself......:drunk: I look forward to your pictures.....


I hear ya Kent ... I'm using flux-core solder ... it's just that these LEDs are so small :freak:

It's hard to see, but there IS a LED there ...









My new PCB ...


----------



## teslabe

Thor1956 said:


> I hear ya Kent ... I'm using flux-core solder ... it's just that these LEDs are so small :freak:
> 
> It's hard to see, but there IS a LED there ...
> 
> View attachment 77212
> 
> 
> My new PCB ...
> 
> View attachment 77211


It's so nice when it all fits, nice work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956

teslabe said:


> It's so nice when it all fits, nice work.....:thumbsup:


Thank You Sir.

Actually the circuit board was the easy part. I found Pad2Pad (http://pad2pad.com/). If you have any CAD experience at all, then learning Pad2Pad is a cinch.

Even though it's been years since I did any PCB design, their free software made the layout of the board a breeze. They also have a library of common parts (caps, resistors, diodes, etc.) that can be used. When a board is ordered, the parts can be specified as purchased from stock or supplied by customer.

They even tell you how long it'll take to fab and send the finished PCB with a price that is based on the indusrty standard of pin-count.

I highly recommend Pad2Pad for any quick PCB fabs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

---IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT---

To those of you "on the list" for Chariot figures... I finally have some more Chariot figure sets to go out. I want to take care of the waiting list... but it has been so long that I have actually lost track of it. I apologize. I will be trying to find the time to climb into my backlogged emails and figure it out... but if you are waiting for Chariot figures please send me a fresh e-mail at [email protected] to help me re-organize.

If you hadn't actually ordered them months and months ago... please don't send me e-mails now. When I finish taking care of the old list i will simply be putting them up for sale on the catalog site on a first come first served basis. At some point I will get a pre-order situation figured out... but for now I am working about 80 to 100 hours a week on "day job" and it is all I can do to catch up on the old list and keep filling the fresh orders as they come into the new catalog site.

If you haven't checked it out... you can see the new site at www.crowsnestmodels.com The only thing in stock right now is Flying Sub figures... but over the next month or so there will be some new kits and the Chariot figures will FINALLY start shipping again in quantity. I put a bunch of new masters in the new caster's hands a few months ago and he has been very busy!

NOTE - Everybody that paid for a Chariot kit should have gotten theirs many months ago. I stopped taking money in advance of orders long ago... I am referring to the folks that confirmed that they wanted one back in January or so before i stopped taking names for "the list". Now that the catalog site is up... I only take orders when I have kits in stock, but I am trying to do right by the folks that expressed their desires before I changed my way of doing business... and it has actually been this long... many monhts, since I had any Chariot figures to sell. As I pointed out earlier... I put a second set of masters into the hands of my new caster... so I will be getting them from 2 sources... both excellent quality... but the first one has had troubles finding the time to get the work done. The new caster is cranking out stuff for me like a machine so I hope to get the Chariot figures rolling agian with all the new products coming out in the next few months.

Also... please don't use the "Private Messages" to correspond with me on this... use the aol address, as that is where all my old orders are and the only way for me to make sense of it all and finally put the old business to rest so I can work exclusively out of the automated catalog from now on. Thanks again for all your patience and understanding.


----------



## drewid142

OK... I contacted everyone I could on the old waiting list... and I have 10 copies of the Chariot Figures left! They are available now on my site.

www.crowsnestmodels.com

Cheers!

Drew

I think these will sell out pretty quickly... so for those of you that want them... They will be available in larger quantities again in about a month... new molds with a new caster are in the works!

... and Proteus 72 Scale, the big girl display stands, and a bunch of new products are coming soon!


----------



## Carlo Giovanni

drewid142 said:


> OK... I contacted everyone I could on the old waiting list... and I have 10 copies of the Chariot Figures left! They are available now on my site.
> 
> www.crowsnestmodels.com
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Drew
> 
> I think these will sell out pretty quickly... so for those of you that want them... They will be available in larger quantities again in about a month... new molds with a new caster are in the works!
> 
> ... and Proteus 72 Scale, the big girl display stands, and a bunch of new products are coming soon!



How much is the shipping to Brasil?


----------



## drewid142

Hi Carlo... Regarding Shipping to Brasil... I don't know but I'm pretty sure the site figures that stuff out for me... I got a friend to set up my site like theirs...with an automated shipping and handling calculator... you can try running through the process of ordering to see what it says.

Drew

I'll check with the webmaster to see if it is a problem.


----------



## drewid142

Flying Sub Figures are back in stock at www.crowsnestmodels.com

I will be sending a bunch to the catalogs too, but can't get to it 'til next week!

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever

*John Robinson w/ jet pack*

Drew - I know you are busy...any updates on this one? Thanks Gary


----------



## drewid142

The Jetpack is in casting along with Proteus72, Ultimate Spindrift and proteus figure stands, and some new stuff that hasn't even been announced. Sorry for the looong silence, but there should be a bunch of shipping announcements coming over the next few weeks and I hope the Jetpack will be among them!

Drew


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi Drew

I'm trying to access your site and have received this message: Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Unknown Error.

Is there any problem?
Thanks


----------



## drewid142

hmmm.... I just accessed it... any one else have this problem?

Drew


----------



## hedorah59

I'm at work and they have you blocked  It'll be another 4 hours before I can try at home.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi Drew

I've tried again right now and it's OK.

It's already a favorite.

Thanks


----------



## drewid142

Glad to hear it... I dreaded having to figure out some crazy website issue!

Cheers!

Drew


----------

